# UKM Lifting League Table



## Huntingground

*UKM Lifting League Table*
​


Code:


[B]Assisted/Unequipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]

MattGriff			32	130	380	320	200	900

MonstaMuscle			25		300	300	165	765

Rick89				24		310	265	170	745

huntingground					288	290	166	744

gtir				30	125	280	245	215	740

Darrenmac1988			24	115	310	250	175	735

NAD-lad						290	255	187.5	732.5

Stephen9069					300	220	200	720

ewen						300	235	160	695

chrisch				34	95	260	260	170	690

jones105			30	88.5	270	245	170	685

bore1234			27	110	260	220	200	680

Chelsea						260	220	180	660

tommy92						290	200	170	660

SK50		                31	88	270	220	160	650

Ballin          		        	260	220	160	640

John Andrew	                58	100	275	230	140	640

Jim78			                93	255	230	150	635

bigchickelover		        33      100	230	250	150	630

Linc06      		        20       	265	200	160	625

Mingster			51	115	200	260	160	620

Prospect			26	92	270	295	155	620

squirt					73	245	225	145	615

Spawn of Haney			29	88	260	200	150	610

inmotion    			22	87	260	200	140	600

Brook877    			30	116	220	220	150	590

BennyC    			24	94	222.5	210	150	582.5

finlay04    			21	102	240	220	120	580

Dezw    			32	85	245	205	135	580

Levzi    			39	108	220	220	140	580

GMO    				             95	260	200	120	580

big-lifter   			24		260	180	140	580

kingdale			21		240	200	130	570

C.Hill					88	250	180	130	560

Snorbitz1uk				94	220	180	150	550

simonthepieman				78	220	180	142.5	542.5

Oscars				29	84	210	175	155	540

mozzwigan				91	240	160	135	535

englishboy			26	89	225	200	105	530

andymc88			24	80	214	180	134	528

RS86					85	240	130	142.5	512.5

simoncalver			37	89	220	160	130	510

laup					77	195	160	145	500

Paz1982						190	162.5	135	487.5

BigFelch			27	104	200	165	120	485

Zack Amin				75	190	150	140	480

rsd147				86	200	160	105	475

BetttySwallocks				82	200	140	120	460

paullen			33		205	130	115	460

Bataz			30	95	200	165	95	460

Paz1982					90	170	145	130	445

Fatstuff					195	145	105	445

sckeane				20		195	100	130	425

Trev182				24	82	180	135	101	416

WilsonR6				83	180	130	100	410

ATMeredith			26          90	160	150	90	400

IronJohnDoe			27	86	140	100	100	340

MissMartinez(F)			29	70	130	95	65	290




Code:


[B]Assisted/Equipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]




Code:


[B]Unassisted/Unequipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]

littlesimon			34	132.5	262.5	227.5	170	660

ArnyArmy			23	116	250	225	145	620

ncedmonds			18	124	240	190	162.5	592.5

BLUE(UK)			36	108	220	200	160	580

JB74					100	230	205	140	575

guvnor82					230	180	140	550

murphy2010				       235	180	135	550

man_dem03					220	170	145	535

Felipe92			21	91	210	185	140	535

John Heslop					225	190	115	530

NBK						220	190	120	530

M_at						230	190	105	525

mikemull					210	160	150	520

Slater8486 					220	160	140	520

Novo78				35	113	215	184	111	510	

-dionysus-				74	180	180	130	490

badly_dubbed			28	88	200	175	105	480

Hayesmore89			24	82.5	190	180	110	480

K-Rod				38	97	185	140	140	465

smallfornow			17	92	170	175	105	450

zero2hero2013			28	92	190	145	105	440

robc1985					170	160	105	435

GreedyBen			32	91	210	100	125	435

rsd147     			25	88	170	160	100	430

Asouf				38		185	129	110	415

tikkajohn			21	        205	120	90	415

Brodger2			25	92	155	135	95	385

Dan 45				22	85	120	140	110	370

harryalmighty				68	145	110	105	360




Code:


[B]Unassisted/Equipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]

Each of the above will be a league table containing the 1RM of DL, SQ and BP and the total of the 3 lifts.

Please post up your Age (optional), weight KGs (optional), DL, SQ, BP and totals and I will continually update the league tables.

Please provide videos where you can. For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG. No vid, no lift.

Assisted = using AAS/PEDS.

Unassisted = natural.

Equipped = using squat or DL suits.

Unequipped = wraps/straps/belt are allowed.


----------



## Rick89

I came up with this idea a while back even spoke to Lorian about it but never really happened


----------



## ncedmonds

Love the idea.

not being entirely clued-up on powerlifting, i'm a little unsure of the difference between 'assisted' and 'equipped'. I'd kind of got these down as one in my head,

If someone can clarify this i'll post up my maxes in a bit.


----------



## zack amin

Do we need to provide videos or pics? My stats at 75kg bodyweight were 190 150 140 - 490 uneqquipped, no videos tho apart from 190 dead


----------



## simonthepieman

It would be great to see people's weights so we could see who is close to us for motivation

Unassisted/unequiped

Dead:210

Squat: 160

Bench:120

Total:490

Weight :78


----------



## man_dem03

Unassisted/unequiped

dead: 220

Bench: 145

squat: 170

total: 535

those are from before xmas, just started my first course so will do assisted ones in a few months


----------



## Huntingground

Rick89 said:


> I came up with this idea a while back even spoke to Lorian about it but never really happened


Ok mate, let's resurrect the idea then and have another bash.


----------



## Huntingground

ncedmonds said:


> Love the idea.
> 
> not being entirely clued-up on powerlifting, i'm a little unsure of the difference between 'assisted' and 'equipped'. I'd kind of got these down as one in my head,
> 
> If someone can clarify this i'll post up my maxes in a bit.


Assisted = using AAS/PEDS

Equipped = using squat or DL suits etc.


----------



## Huntingground

zack amin said:


> Do we need to provide videos or pics? My stats at 75kg bodyweight were 190 150 140 - 490 uneqquipped, no videos tho apart from 190 dead


vids would be ideal but we have to have a level of trust as well!!


----------



## Huntingground

simonthepieman said:


> It would be great to see people's weights so we could see who is close to us for motivation
> 
> Unassisted/unequiped
> 
> Dead:210
> 
> Squat: 160
> 
> Bench:120
> 
> Total:490
> 
> Weight :78


We can add in BW as well I suppose. Something which I am not bothered about but I suppose others might be.


----------



## simonthepieman

Huntingground said:


> We can add in BW as well I suppose. Something which I am not bothered about but I suppose others might be.


Big guys never are 

#piemanhassmallmansyndrome


----------



## C.Hill

Assisted/unequipped(no straps or belt)

@88kg

DL- 230kg

SQ- 180kg

BP- 130kg

Total - 540kg


----------



## ncedmonds

Huntingground said:


> Assisted = using AAS/PEDS
> 
> Equipped = using squat or DL suits etc.


oh okay... should have thought of the AAS factor... sorry!

well then,

Unassisted & Unequipped

Deadlift: 240kg

Squat: 190kg

Bench Press: 162.5kg

Total: 592.5kg

BW: 124kg atm

on a cut so idk about hitting these right now but I'll see if i can get a vid of a bench press later.... carb depleted 1rm could be interesting lol


----------



## C.Hill

simonthepieman said:


> Big guys never are
> 
> #piemanhassmallmansyndrome


It's easier for them


----------



## man_dem03

Huntingground said:


> Assisted = using AAS/PEDS
> 
> Equipped = using squat or DL suits etc.


what about elbow wraps or belt? mine were with them so i put equiped..


----------



## Huntingground

man_dem03 said:


> what about elbow wraps or belt? mine were with them so i put equiped..


I suggest wraps/straps/belt = unequipped.

Suits = equipped.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## ncedmonds

Huntingground said:


> I suggest wraps/straps/belt = unequipped.
> 
> Suits = equipped.
> 
> What does everyone else think?


Agree with this.


----------



## Chelsea

Deadlift - 260kg

Squat - 220kg

Bench - 180kg

Total - 660kg

Edit - assisted/AAS

Straps and a belt used.


----------



## kingdale

I think Unequipped is using nothing but chalk. Don't think that many on here will be lifting with suits, not enough for a league anyway.


----------



## huarache

This is cool, I'll be riding the bottom of the chart no doubt lol


----------



## Dan 45

Age:22

BW:85kg

Unassisted/Equipped

Squat: 140kg

Bench:110kg

Deadlift:120kg

Poor I know...

Will be doing a re-test in a few weeks, so will edit accordingly.


----------



## Rick89

assisted

unequipped

deadlift 310kg

squat 250kg

bench 170kg

total 730kg


----------



## BettySwallocks

Assisted, unequipped @ 82kg

Deadlift 200kg

Squat 140kg (dont know why just cant get it any higher)

Bench Press 120kg

Total = 460kg


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol mines pi55 poor

Assisted-unequipped

Deadlift -195kg

Squat - 145kg

Bench - 105kg

Total - 445kg

(In my defence 80% of my gym career has been dieting  )


----------



## guvnor82

Does belt and lifting straps count as equipped?


----------



## Huntingground

Rules are (these are my rules but may be changed if everyone unhappy):-

Wraps/straps/belt = unequipped.

Suits = equipped.


----------



## Rick89

guvnor82 said:


> Does belt and lifting straps count as equipped?


well if it was powerlifting rules then belt is fine but straps no

suppose it just depends what rules are set


----------



## Darrenmac1988

Assisted & Unequipped

Deadlift: 285kg

Squat: 222.5kg

Bench Press: 162.5kg

Total: 670kg

BW: 115kg


----------



## guvnor82

Unassisted

Unequipped

Bench 140

Squat 180

Dead 230

Weight (Fat cnut) around 15.5 /16 stone

Got busy week but try get some vids up soon (got pick of squat on my profile page)


----------



## kingdale

Deadlift 240 kg

Squat 200 kg

Bench 130 kg @112kg ish

No belt no straps ever, only chalk.

Pound for pound my strength is pretty bad but should be far better after I shift this lard.


----------



## Boshlop

unassisted/ unequipped

bench - 115

squat - 190

dead - 225

total - 530

i never understand where ppl get these big bp that near there squat and dead from, downside of been leg obsessed since 16 i suppose!


----------



## huarache

Age: 20

Height: 5ft10

Weight: 13st6lbs

Unassisted / Unequipped

Deadlift: 195kg AS OF TODAY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Bench: 130kg

Squat: 100kg

Boohoo


----------



## kingdale

Something like the leader board on sugden would be good. But judging by a lot of the lifts on the how much do you bench threads etc I think a lot of people lie and exaggerate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i dont bench anymore and most i ever did was 150kg .

bench 150

squat 235

deadlift 280

assisted/unequipped

665kg total

although i have done a 180 pin press if that counts


----------



## Paz1982

assisted/unequipped @90kg

dead: 170kg

squat: 145kg

bench: 130kg

total: 445kg

edit: I ususally do more then 1rm at these weights, between 3-5


----------



## huarache

kingdale said:


> Something like the leader board on sugden would be good. But judging by a lot of the lifts on the how much do you bench threads etc I think a lot of people lie and exaggerate.


My 130 bench is on a smith :whistling:

I get 120 spotted on a rack


----------



## Fatstuff

sckeane said:


> My 130 bench is on a smith :whistling:
> 
> I get 120 spotted on a rack


A smith ???! U bummer

Lol


----------



## huarache

Fatstuff said:


> A smith ???! U bummer
> 
> Lol


Ahah rattled

I dare not do more than 120 on a rack, it will go down fine and that sh!t won't be going back up lol


----------



## kingdale

sckeane said:


> My 130 bench is on a smith :whistling:
> 
> I get 120 spotted on a rack


Cheat :lol: next you will be telling me your deadlift wasn't off the floor.


----------



## huarache

kingdale said:


> Cheat :lol: next you will be telling me your deadlift wasn't off the floor.


Hahah naaaa that ones is proper I LOVE MA DEADS still can't get to 200 ffs!!! Trying so hard too, think I need to get my squat stronger before I will be able to so it


----------



## Huntingground

Rick89 said:


> well if it was powerlifting rules then belt is fine but straps no
> 
> suppose it just depends what rules are set


Rick, I want t make it as inclusive as possible - Bbers, PLers, SMs etc etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Rick, I want t make it as inclusive as possible - Bbers, PLers, SMs etc etc.


add in push press for us SM dudes you`ll see a few 1000kg totals :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

If everyone is OK, I'll whack the leaderboard up in the OP with rules etc. I'll sort this in the morning. Keep them coming.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Is this the max lifted? I have injuries(lower back) that means I can no longer lift what I once did.

Unassisted/unequipped.

Squat ATG 200kg/ Can do 160kg when I bother to back squat, mostly front squat up to 140kg.

Deadlift 220kg at age 21, can do 200kg when I bother, repetitive deadlifting does me no favours at all.

Bench 160kg, did 150kg on Saturday morning.

OHP 117.5kg.

The deadlift and squat was done at 16.5st, the bench press and OHP at 17.5st.

If I didn't have the lower back problems, I would try strongman comps and probably get assisted!!

*I really should find time and book a session with MattGriff to see if better technique would help me lift better and not aggravate my lower back*

150kg bench(excuse the belly)..


----------



## ncedmonds

ncedmonds said:


> oh okay... should have thought of the AAS factor... sorry!
> 
> well then,
> 
> Unassisted & Unequipped
> 
> Deadlift: 240kg
> 
> Squat: 190kg
> 
> *Bench Press: 162.5kg*
> 
> Total: 592.5kg
> 
> BW: 124kg atm
> 
> on a cut so idk about hitting these right now but *I'll see if i can get a vid of a bench press later.... carb depleted 1rm could be interesting lol*







felt really easy actually, same as the 150kg i did preceding this.

Train on my own, and never videoed before so apologise for bad quality or anything else.... and the music is default youtube rubbish but its better than dead silence 

kinda felt i had more in me but was so happy to have hit that (haven't lifted that heavy on bench since before xmas at least), that i wanted to end on a high rather than fail higher up


----------



## MattGriff

Rick89 said:


> well if it was powerlifting rules then belt is fine but straps no
> 
> suppose it just depends what rules are set


You then have the issue of the lifts being done to PL standards too, and then the issue of feds etc.

As it is on a forum for the lulz I would suggest a squat is to parallel with not spotter help. Bench to the chest/sternum and locked out with no help and deadlift floor to lockout anyhow.


----------



## Rick89

MattGriff said:


> You then have the issue of the lifts being done to PL standards too, and then the issue of feds etc.
> 
> As it is on a forum for the lulz I would suggest a squat is to parallel with not spotter help. Bench to the chest/sternum and locked out with no help and deadlift floor to lockout anyhow.


agree totally


----------



## Kimball

kingdale said:


> Something like the leader board on sugden would be good. But judging by a lot of the lifts on the how much do you bench threads etc I think a lot of people lie and exaggerate.


I agree, don't see how this can work when there are so many fantasists on the board, at least without videos.


----------



## kingdale

Kimball said:


> I agree, don't see how this can work when there are so many fantasists on the board, at least without videos.


Exactly, you can see a massive difference in the weights lifted videos required threads and the make what every lifts up you want threads.


----------



## huarache

Chelsea said:


> Deadlift - 260kg
> 
> Squat - 220kg
> 
> Bench - 180kg
> 
> Total - 660kg
> 
> Edit - assisted/AAS
> 
> Straps and a belt used.


Bas tad. dead Jealous


----------



## murphy2010

ill have to get back to this when im not injured


----------



## M_at

MATTHEW THOMPSON 89.1 170 92.5 230 492.5 480.286 GB

Name Weight Squat Bench Dead Total Wilks' Country

Copied and pasted from http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/GPC-EUROPEAN-POWERLIFTING-CHAMPIONSHIPS....-6626

Unassisted and unequipped.

But if we're doing gym lifts

190

105

230

total: 525


----------



## -dionysus-

Unassisted

Unequipped

@74kg

Deadlift 180kg - not tired a 1rm since injuring my back- working back up now from 160 for reps

Squat 180 kg- not tired 1rm for months but am doing set of 170 for 5

Bench 150 kg- IMO I can't count this as my mate spotted me and he said fingers erm not sure tbh - so 130kg

490kg

Target for the end of the year is 210kg dead, 200kg squat and 150kg bench no fingers. Making gains is bloody hard now.


----------



## Guest

At 85kg

I have benched 140kg (saw @ewen benched 150kg n thought how the fvckkk can I even be close, til I read he doesn't bench anymore  )

Pulled a wobbly 240kg Deadlift for 1 (not trying that again any time soon!!)

But on the flip side can't squat any more than 120kg without having to take at least 2 weeks off legs cos of my fvcked knee so don't squat v much these days and rarely over 100kg now.


----------



## MRSTRONG

RS86 said:


> At 85kg
> 
> I have benched 140kg (saw @ewen benched 150kg n thought how the fvckkk can I even be close, til I read he doesn't bench anymore  )
> 
> Pulled a wobbly 240kg Deadlift for 1 (not trying that again any time soon!!)
> 
> But on the flip side can't squat any more than 120kg without having to take at least 2 weeks off legs cos of my fvcked knee so don't squat v much these days and rarely over 100kg now.


I was 15 stone when I did the 150 its been over a year since I benched so you got loads of kg you could catch up .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> I was 15 stone when I did the 150 its been over a year since I benched so you got loads of kg you could catch up .


 Eventually I will try, was at 2 reps of 140kg. About to cut for a couple of months cos im getting too fat again so won't be soon though lol


----------



## robc1985

Unassisted, unequipped

Bench 105, squat 160, dead. 170

435


----------



## MattGriff

I can squat 60kgs, bench 60kgs and deadlift 60kgs BOOM 180kgs 4 wheel drive baby!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i dont dead bench or squat so im out :no:


----------



## R20B

If this leaderboard was to be taken seriously then I think videos for each lift/press should be posted. I'm sure most of you would have the tools to do so without much effort!

Then the admin of the thread can post your results on the first page for all to see

Not doubting what most of you are saying at all but then at least we know its a genuine leaderboard!


----------



## MattGriff

Mr_Morocco said:


> i dont dead bench or squat so im out :no:


DYEL?


----------



## huarache

MattGriff said:


> DYEL?


VITALY


----------



## Huntingground

RS86 said:


> At 85kg
> 
> I have benched 140kg (saw @ewen benched 150kg n thought how the fvckkk can I even be close, til I read he doesn't bench anymore  )
> 
> Pulled a wobbly 240kg Deadlift for 1 (not trying that again any time soon!!)
> 
> But on the flip side can't squat any more than 120kg without having to take at least 2 weeks off legs cos of my fvcked knee so don't squat v much these days and rarely over 100kg now.


Need more info - assisted/unequipped etc?


----------



## Huntingground

MattGriff said:


> I can squat 60kgs, bench 60kgs and deadlift 60kgs BOOM 180kgs 4 wheel drive baby!


Thanks Matt, I'll put you in the assisted/equipped table 

I have also estimated your age/BW from your lifting vids


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> Need more info - assisted/unequipped etc?


 Assisted Unequipped


----------



## Darrenmac1988

Just to add my age, i'm 24.


----------



## ncedmonds

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Just to add my age, i'm 24.


18 here


----------



## Novo78

34 here.


----------



## simoncalver

assisted/ unequipped

Age 37 89 kilo

dead 220 pulled this tonight

squat 160

bench 130

edit new pb on deadlift tonight


----------



## Mingster

Is there an over 50's section?


----------



## simonthepieman

Mingster said:


> Is there an over 50's section?


I think you will show up more than a few in the under 25s.


----------



## Dan 45

I'm Unassisted/Unequipped


----------



## Mingster

simonthepieman said:


> I think you will show up more than a few in the under 25s.


Thank you.

Sadly my back is so knackered I struggle to deadlift my bait box lol...


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

i will get some videos in a few weeks as have damaged the tendons in my arms but

assisted/unequiped

Dead:220

Squat: 180

Bench:150

Total:550

Weight :94 kg


----------



## K-Rod

Someone's gotta win the wooden spoon right?

Unassisted / Unequipped

Age 38

Weight 97K

Dead 185

Squat 140

Bench 140


----------



## MattGriff

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Matt, I'll put you in the assisted/equipped table
> 
> I have also estimated your age/BW from your lifting vids


PMSL I just saw what you entered for it! I hope that weight is in lbs.


----------



## gtir

Bench 215 ( got a vid of me getting 205 for 2 reps comfortably)

Squat 245 ( cant do anymore due to ventral hernia)

Dl 280 (hernia again )

Not sure if dl and squat qualify but they were done in last year. I just dont go heavy on them now for medical reasons

Weight 19st 10lbs as of this morning

Age 30

Height 6ft 4

All lifts are raw unassisted


----------



## littlesimon

Unassisted/Unequipped

Age: 34

Weight: 132.5kg

Squat: 227.5kg

Bench: 170kg

Deadlift: 262.5kg

Total: 660kg

Good stuff @Huntingground, long overdue on UKM to be honest.


----------



## Chelsea

sckeane said:


> Bas tad. dead Jealous


Jealousy will get you no where my friend


----------



## huarache

Chelsea said:


> Jealousy will get you no where my friend


Haha DAMN


----------



## Chelsea

sckeane said:


> Haha DAMN


Don't worry, Tren will haha!


----------



## mikemull

Dl 210

Sq 160

Be 150

Total 520

Bw 17stone

Natural and unequipped belt and straps


----------



## Novo78

Update: BP 102.058  witnessed by @Huntingground who then proceeded to warm up with my new PB .. :blink:


----------



## Rick89

age aswell?

put 24 for me HG


----------



## kingdale

I am 21 by the way


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I'm in the wrong category, I'm unassisted and unequipped.


----------



## Huntingground

I'll sort updates out in the morning chaps.


----------



## MattGriff

Huntingground said:


> *UKM Lifting League Table*
> ​
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Assisted/Equipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]
> 
> MattGriff			48	160	60	60	60	180


Top of the mother****ing table and don't you bitches forget it! - Until you add @martin brown anyway.


----------



## Mingster

I want more video's:clap:


----------



## Huntingground

MattGriff said:


> Top of the mother****ing table and don't you bitches forget it! - Until you add @martin brown anyway.


----------



## Huntingground

Mingster said:


> I want more video's:clap:


I will be asking for vids for the bigger lifts. DL/SQ over 280 require a vid. BP over 180 require a vid.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> I will be asking for vids for the bigger lifts. DL/SQ over 280 require a vid. BP over 180 require a vid.
> 
> Thoughts?


Great idea.

Bench 160 and over imo


----------



## Huntingground

MattGriff said:


> Top of the mother****ing table and don't you bitches forget it! - Until you add @martin brown anyway.


Matt, you may be top of the table but your power to weight ratio leaves a lot to be desired. BW 160KG, 3 lifts 180KG


----------



## Huntingground

Mingster said:


> Great idea.
> 
> Bench 160 and over imo


OK, going in rules in OP.


----------



## engllishboy

Assisted/unequipped, 26 YO @ 89kg

DL - 207.5kg

SQ - 180kg

BP - 105kg


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Huntingground said:


> I will be asking for vids for the bigger lifts. DL/SQ over 280 require a vid. BP over 180 require a vid.
> 
> Thoughts?


I've a vid on my post.


----------



## Novo78

Huntingground said:


> I will be asking for vids for the bigger lifts. DL/SQ over 280 require a vid. BP over 180 require a vid.
> 
> Thoughts?


Makes sense.


----------



## zero2hero2013

unassisted / unequipped

deadlifts: 190kg

squat: 130kg

bench: 95kg

age 28, bw 92kg


----------



## simonthepieman

I'm sure you have the database skills to have a wilks and p4p columns.

I now have a camera phone, but can't lift at all at the moment.  I do have a video of the deadlift.


----------



## ncedmonds

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've a vid on my post.


ditto


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Top of the mother****ing table and don't you bitches forget it! - Until you add @martin brown anyway.


you are uk-m`s top ginger


----------



## Rick89

there loads of beast on here well higher than all on table but most dont post regular

simon johnston, eurgar, jw, jp, rich ellis


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> there loads of beast on here well higher than all on table but most dont post regular
> 
> simon johnston, eurgar, jw, jp, rich ellis


but for now enjoy your top spot buddy


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> but for now enjoy your top spot buddy


Lol its is actually quite motivating if if it is a bodybuilding forum full or thong wearing oil covered vain cnuts

will push me closer to the 330 dead before xmas i think ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> Lol its is actually quite motivating if if it is a bodybuilding forum full or thong wearing oil covered vain cnuts
> 
> will push me closer to the 330 dead before xmas i think ;-)


I either need to bench or swap it for ohp lol

And im fcuking chasing you


----------



## WilsonR6

Rick you absolute monster

Not gonna bother posting mine :lol: maybe at the end of my cycle


----------



## Fatstuff

WilsonR6 said:


> Rick you absolute monster
> 
> Not gonna bother posting mine :lol: maybe at the end of my cycle


Why not lol, u r only competing with yourself..,

(Says the guy at the bottom of the table lol)


----------



## WilsonR6

Fatstuff said:


> Why not lol, u r only competing with yourself..,
> 
> (Says the guy at the bottom of the table lol)


Have been gym once since Easter, even then my lifts were shocking

Never used any equipment but assisted my 1rm max is DL:180 Bench:100 Squat:130 (83kg bw)

Pushed 90 Bench the other day somehow first day back in gym which I suppose I'm happy with(for now), Deadlifted a comfortable 150 and skipped squats because DOMS would've been too inconvenient 

I'll report back at the end of my next cycle!


----------



## Fatstuff

WilsonR6 said:


> Have been gym once since Easter, even then my lifts were shocking
> 
> Never used any equipment but assisted my 1rm max is DL:180 Bench:100 Squat:130
> 
> Pushed 90 Bench the other day somehow first day back in gym which I suppose I'm happy with(for now), Deadlifted a comfortable 150 and skipped squats because DOMS would've been too inconvenient
> 
> I'll report back at the end of my next cycle!


Get these in now @Huntingground


----------



## Huntingground

gtir said:


> Bench 215 ( got a vid of me getting 205 for 2 reps comfortably)
> 
> Squat 245 ( cant do anymore due to ventral hernia)
> 
> Dl 280 (hernia again )
> 
> Not sure if dl and squat qualify but they were done in last year. I just dont go heavy on them now for medical reasons
> 
> Weight 19st 10lbs as of this morning
> 
> Age 30
> 
> Height 6ft 4
> 
> All lifts are raw unassisted


Is this unequipped/unassisted?


----------



## Huntingground

All complete.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

Does a trap bar deadlift count?


----------



## Huntingground

Videos needed:-

For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG

@MonstaMuscle, @Rick89, @Darrenmac1988, @Chelsea, @littlesimon - vids needed please chaps for lifts which breach the above thresholds. I have seen Ricks and littlesimons lifts before but please post in thread.

Sorry to call anybody out but this must be done to achieve fairness!!


----------



## gtir

How do i post a vid on here that is on a Samsung galaxy phone. im crap with computers


----------



## Huntingground

gtir said:


> How do i post a vid on here that is on a Samsung galaxy phone. im crap with computers


Upload to youtube and then post in here via "Insert Video" icon above.


----------



## Guest

Do we put our Pbs or what we are lifting now?


----------



## Darrenmac1988

I'll be attempting to pull 290kg in 3 weeks which i will video for you, bench i willl video when i can.


----------



## Huntingground

Spawn of Haney said:


> Do we put our Pbs or what we are lifting now?


PBs


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> PBs


There were no video phones when I did my pbs lol...


----------



## Huntingground

Mingster said:


> There were no video phones when I did my pbs lol...


Old codger!!


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> Old codger!!


It's ok. No point living on past glories. It's now or never with what you can lift imo. If you haven't done it in the past month or so you can't do it. Full stop.


----------



## NBK

Unassisted/unequiped

Squat 190

Deadlift 220

Bench 120

With 8months ofnhars training


----------



## littlesimon

Bench video






Hoping for 180kg this year but at a much lighter bodyweight, currently weighing 113kg down from 132kg when I benched the 170


----------



## chrisch

Age 34

Body weight 95kg

Assisted/ Unequiped

Bench 160kg altho this was 3 reps never did 1rm

Deadlift 250kg

Squat 210kg


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> Videos needed:-
> 
> For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG
> 
> @MonstaMuscle, @Rick89, @Darrenmac1988, @Chelsea, @littlesimon - vids needed please chaps for lifts which breach the above thresholds. I have seen Ricks and littlesimons lifts before but please post in thread.
> 
> Sorry to call anybody out but this must be done to achieve fairness!!


I have my 260kg deadlift and I have my bench press a good couple years ago which was 160kg but basically I don't have vids of the 180kg or the squat.

This may spur me on to try them again!


----------



## Mingster

For the sake of authenticity I suggest a judge to verify the lifts in video's. @MattGriff springs to mind...


----------



## Chelsea

260kg dead for 2 reps.






160kg bench nearly 3 years ago.






Reps on 180kg Squats






4 reps on 200kg






I know the squats aren't as low as possible but obviously form has changed a lot in a year.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I vote @dtlv to be judge .


----------



## Rick89

Huntingground said:


> Videos needed:-
> 
> For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG
> 
> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=62824" target="_blank">MonstaMuscle</a>, @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=25314" target="_blank">Rick89</a>, @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=73675" target="_blank">Darrenmac1988</a>, @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=33300" target="_blank">Chelsea</a>, @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=42686" target="_blank">littlesimon</a> - vids needed please chaps for lifts which breach the above thresholds. I have seen Ricks and littlesimons lifts before but please post in thread.
> 
> Sorry to call anybody out but this must be done to achieve fairness!!


deadlift vid...






no bench or squat vid currently


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I am actually quite amazed that I am in 3rd place in my category so far.

If it helps, I am 105-108kg and 36yrs old, been training since 14. :confused1:


----------



## MattGriff

If Rich Ellis is on here I witnessed him perform 300/250/330 assisted, raw at 125kgs in the GPCGB qualifier in 2008, there are vids on youtube I believe.

Found em


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

He used to post on here, METAL if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## MRSTRONG

benni and gemma have accounts on here to so we are all fcuked .


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> benni and gemma have accounts on here to so we are all fcuked .


I watched Gemma do a 100kg axle clean and press - impressive. But not nearly as impressive as little Benni who while cheering her on at the age of 2 walked to his pushchair and picked up a liter and a half unopened bottle of water and casually picked it up with one hand and carried it to his mum.


----------



## mozzwigan

unequipped

Dead:240

Squat: 160

Bench:135

Total:535

Weight :91

that bench was done a few weeks back b4 my shoulder injury if it still counts lol


----------



## zack amin

mozzwigan said:


> unequipped
> 
> Dead:240
> 
> Squat: 160
> 
> Bench:135
> 
> Total:535
> 
> Weight :91
> 
> that bench was done a few weeks back b4 my shoulder injury if it still counts lol


its a personal best leauge mate so doesnt matter, are you assisted? this is the table i mentioned in your thread, as you can see some heavy lifters and many are yet to contribute


----------



## Paz1982

im amazed that kingdale can lift that much at 21kg bodyweight


----------



## kingdale

Paz1982 said:


> im amazed that kingdale can lift that much at 21kg bodyweight


I would like to be able to take credit for that but unfortunately he just put my age in the weight box


----------



## WilsonR6

As if I posted so I could be sat on the bottom

I'm getting 8 vials of test and 2 tubs of anavar on payday(6 weeks time), heavily considering a Wonga loan until then :lol:


----------



## mozzwigan

zack amin said:


> its a personal best leauge mate so doesnt matter, are you assisted? this is the table i mentioned in your thread, as you can see some heavy lifters and many are yet to contribute


just straps on deadlift


----------



## M_at

mozzwigan said:


> just straps on deadlift


Then they don't count  

Seriously though - Assisted means steroids. Equipped means using multi ply lifting suits or shirts.


----------



## mozzwigan

M_at said:


> Then they don't count
> 
> Seriously though - Assisted means steroids. Equipped means using multi ply lifting suits or shirts.


i have juiced once b4 for 6 weeks about 6 months ago. come of it was horrible (tren) i dont need it anytime soon, so does this count?


----------



## MRSTRONG

mozzwigan said:


> i have juiced once b4 for 6 weeks about 6 months ago. come of it was horrible (tren) i dont need it anytime soon, so does this count?


once you take gear your never a natty again .


----------



## mozzwigan

ewen said:


> once you take gear your never a natty again .


haha! fair play m8, but if i got tested would it show up ? I know how to run gear, i took an AI and did PCT. even though i only did 6 weeks


----------



## Guest

Im loving this idea because now I can stay "bulked" and have something to challenge me haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

mozzwigan said:


> haha! fair play m8, but if i got tested would it show up ? I know how to run gear, i took an AI and did PCT. even though i only did 6 weeks


no idea when you took it and no idea how long tren clears system , but we all know your not a natty even though you did a pct


----------



## kingdale

mozzwigan said:


> haha! fair play m8, but if i got tested would it show up ? I know how to run gear, i took an AI and did PCT. even though i only did 6 weeks


I think tren stays in your system for a few months, I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## mozzwigan

ewen said:


> no idea when you took it and no idea how long tren clears system , but we all know your not a natty even though you did a pct


haha okay m8, at the time everyone was on the stuff, peer pressure took over! got bad anxiety, night sweats horrid dreams u name it, not to mention i got injured haha!


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> once you take gear your never a natty again .


Not according to dutch_scott, he was natty after 3 months of no gear!!


----------



## Huntingground

MattGriff said:


> If Rich Ellis is on here I witnessed him perform 300/250/330 assisted, raw at 125kgs in the GPCGB qualifier in 2008, there are vids on youtube I believe.
> 
> Found em


Super-impressive. 250 BP is ridiculous!!


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> no idea when you took it and no idea how long tren clears system , but we all know your not a natty even though you did a pct


U sure? Even if pct was used??


----------



## huarache

Just realised I thought unassisted was chalk or something haha not on cycle @Huntinggrounds I'm assisted :lol:


----------



## gtir

Right Will get that vid sorted over weekend for you  my little bro knows how to do all that YouTube stuff


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> benni and gemma have accounts on here to so we are all fcuked .


Benni has an account on here? Is this a windup or for real?? Would love that mate, DL hero!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Benni has an account on here? Is this a windup or for real?? Would love that mate, DL hero!!


Yeah I think so mate I know gemma has one .


----------



## guvnor82

Guys how do I uploaded video from my phone?


----------



## kingdale

guvnor82 said:


> Guys how do I uploaded video from my phone?


Stick it on YouTube and link it/ embed it on here.


----------



## guvnor82

Sorry lads bit thick how do you stick it on YouTube?


----------



## kingdale

guvnor82 said:


> Sorry lads bit thick how do you stick it on YouTube?


On my old phone it was an option when you looked at the video. Some phones you might not be able to upload it straight from the phone might need to put it on a pc and upload it from there.


----------



## guvnor82

Cheers bud I'll give it a go.


----------



## guvnor82

10kg under my pb but this is me hitting 220 with shocking form


----------



## simonthepieman

210kg at 78kg

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=BRRdqXRoZT0&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DBRRdqXRoZT0


----------



## bigtommay

What about P4P as well.

I prefer a Mayweather to klitschko myself


----------



## Guest

@Huntingground managed a new PB bench press today 142.5kg  .

Wasn't even planning on going heavy just kind of happened. Quite excited but the Mrs doesn't give a fvck haha.

Can't wait to get back on cycle in a few weeks to smash that again. First time Iv ever tried beta-alanine (CNP Pro GF) so must have been good placebo effect  .


----------



## small for now

Unassisted/unequiped.

DL - 170kg

SQ - 175kg paralell.

BP - 105kg have done for 3, havent tried 1rm.

Age 17 92kg.

Will get vids one day soon.


----------



## Huntingground

Well done boys, will update in the morning.


----------



## JB74

Unassisted & unequipped

Squat 205kg x 2

Bench 140kg

Deadlift 230kg

Weight Roughy 100kg


----------



## M_at

MonstaMuscle said:


> OK HOW DO I UPLOAD VIDEOS IVE PUT ON MY COMPUTER FROM MY IPHONE? FILES ARE MASSIVE!


Upload them to Youtube then link to them here.


----------



## harryalmighty

BW 68kg

105kg bench

145kg dead

110kg squat

yes i realise my lifts are all over the place.

EDIT:natty


----------



## Novo78

Squats moved up to 165KG.


----------



## chris jenkins

Unequipped (no knee wraps) / 90kg

Squat 280kg

Bench Press 187.5kg

Deadlift 320kg

Equipped Single Ply 94kg

Squat 340kg

Bench Press 235kg

Deadlift 334kg

Equipped Multiply

Squat 372.5kg

Bench Press 240kg

Deadlift 355kg


----------



## Novo78

chris jenkins said:


> Unequipped (no knee wraps) / 90kg
> 
> Squat 280kg
> 
> Bench Press 187.5kg
> 
> Deadlift 320kg


Will be good if you have some vids?



> For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG


----------



## ncedmonds

ncedmonds said:


> oh okay... should have thought of the AAS factor... sorry!
> 
> well then,
> 
> Unassisted & Unequipped
> 
> Deadlift: 240kg
> 
> Squat: 190kg
> 
> Bench Press: 162.5kg
> 
> Total: 592.5kg
> 
> BW: 124kg atm
> 
> on a cut so idk about hitting these right now but I'll see if i can get a vid of a bench press later.... carb depleted 1rm could be interesting lol


Deadlift PB 250kg yesterday


----------



## laup

assisted & unequipped

Deadlift: 195kg one leg 

Squat: 160kg single legged

Bench Press: 145kg

bw 77kg


----------



## Guest

Novo78 said:


> Will be good if you have some vids?


There's vids all over UK muscle of his lifts mate, the guy is a machine!


----------



## chris jenkins

I'm sorry to hear that mate, that's terrible bud. The record is 334kg, for some reason they have it down on the BPC records as 325kg. I pulled 334kg in the 2004 British Championships in the Civic centre Port Talbot, that was the WPC/GPC junior 90kg World record. My lifts that day were, 350kg Squat, 210kg Bench Press and 334kg Deadlift.

It's set at 331kg on the GPC web site, think that was another contest, possibly Atlanta worlds. Go to world records men, junior names. http://www.gpcpowerlifting.com/gpc_august_2011_ian_002.htm


----------



## Huntingground

Sorry guys for not updating, will when I can.


----------



## chris jenkins

Get back in to it bro, you can still do it now, seriously get back to the gym and go for it, now is the time to do it!!! Ah yes, enjoyed that comp, crazy times. Yes still powerlifting, I tend to compete single ply and raw now, I enjoy it more  Always got my sites set on something, keeps me going , ha ha..


----------



## squirt

My lift are 225kg squat 245kg dl 145kg bench

Assisted

Equipped but belt, wrist wraps and knee wraps only

Il try and get vids up soon probly from my next powerlifting meet

Weight 73kg at the mo.

Compete in -75kg class


----------



## Novo78

New SQ PB Today, 175KG.


----------



## M_at

squirt said:


> Equipped but belt, wrist wraps and knee wraps only


Not equipped then mate.


----------



## Mingster

Still shy a few vids in this thread methinks...


----------



## Mingster

As previously mentioned all my pb's are a long time ago lol...

Current stats...

Age: 51.

Weight: 115kg.

Assisted/Unequipped.

Squat: 260kg.

Bench: 160kg.

Deadlift: 200kg.

I don't deadlift due to injury atm, but did a token rep with 200 the other day to post a total for this thread. Hopefully I'll be able to progress with this lift in the future.


----------



## Mingster

Will be going for a new bench pb in the near future and will post vid accordingly. Here's a warm up bench as a marker lol. Sorry about the crowd noise, I have a huge fan base:whistling:


----------



## zack amin

Novo78 said:


> Will be good if you have some vids?


His name vouches for his lifts, there all over in is journal anyway tho


----------



## squirt

M_at said:


> Not equipped then mate.


Oh soz read the first post wrong should really start wearing my glass's


----------



## M_at

squirt said:


> Oh soz read the first post wrong should really start wearing my glass's


No need to apologise - what fed do you lift in btw? Just so I can avoid looking fat and weak :lol:


----------



## squirt

M_at said:


> No need to apologise - what fed do you lift in btw? Just so I can avoid looking fat and weak :lol:


 Was bpc but goin to bpo soon. Doesn't matter what level your at mate just have ago everyone starts somewhere and you will find that when you start doin meets you will progress a lot faster not just giving yourself new goals but the advice of some of the lifters helps loads


----------



## BigFelch

Assisted/unequiped.

DL - 200kg

OlY SQ - 165kg below paralell.

BP - 120kg

Age: 27

Weight: 104kg.


----------



## M_at

squirt said:


> Was bpc but goin to bpo soon. Doesn't matter what level your at mate just have ago everyone starts somewhere and you will find that when you start doin meets you will progress a lot faster not just giving yourself new goals but the advice of some of the lifters helps loads


Yup I have a few competitions under my belt already.


----------



## Hayesmore89

Age 24

BW 78

Natural/unequipped

DL 165

SQ 137.50

Bench 92.50

Total 395


----------



## Huntingground

Hayesmore89 said:


> Age 24
> 
> BW 78
> 
> Natural/unequipped
> 
> DL 165
> 
> SQ 137.50
> 
> Bench 92.50
> 
> Total 395


Welcome mate, I'll get my arris in gear and update on Monday morning


----------



## Hayesmore89

Huntingground said:


> Welcome mate, I'll get my arris in gear and update on Monday morning


Cheers buddy, just finished my first year of lifting so good to start comparing my numbers.


----------



## Huntingground

All sorted and up to date. Please check figures.

@Milky, can we sticky this please?


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> All sorted and up to date. Please check figures.
> 
> @Milky, can we sticky this please?


 You haven't updated my bench to 142.5 yet


----------



## Huntingground

RS86 said:


> You haven't updated my bench to 142.5 yet


I may have done the row above yours:-

simoncalver 37	89	220	160	142.5	522.5

RS86 85	240	120	140	500

@simoncalver, please confirm lifts.

@RS86, please confirm lifts.

Apologies boys!!


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> I may have done the row above yours:-
> 
> simoncalver 37	89	220	160	142.5	522.5
> 
> RS86 85	240	120	140	500
> 
> @simoncalver, please confirm lifts.
> 
> @RS86, please confirm lifts.
> 
> Apologies boys!!


 Yeah think u have lol. 240 120 142.5 total 502.5. Age 26.


----------



## Huntingground

RS86 said:


> Yeah think u have lol. 240 120 142.5 total 502.5. Age 26.


Yours is sorted mate.

@simoncalver, please confirm lifts.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Huntingground said:


> *UKM Lifting League Table*
> ​
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Assisted/UnequippedAgeBWDLSQBPTot[/B]
> 
> MonstaMuscle25300300165765
> 
> gtir30125280245215740
> 
> Rick8924310250170730
> 
> Darrenmac198824115285222.5162.5670
> 
> ewen280235150665
> 
> huntingground270235160665
> 
> Chelsea260220180660
> 
> chrisch3495250210160620
> 
> Mingster51115200260160620
> 
> squirt73245225145615
> 
> kingdale21240200130570
> 
> Snorbitz1uk94220180150550
> 
> C.Hill88230180130540
> 
> mazzwigan91240160135535
> 
> simoncalver3789220160142.5522.5
> 
> RS8685240120142.5502.5
> 
> laup77195160145500
> 
> englishboy2689207.5180105492.5
> 
> BigFelch27104200165120485
> 
> Zack Amin75190150140480
> 
> BetttySwallocks82200140120460
> 
> Paz198290170145130445
> 
> Fatstuff195145105445
> 
> sckeane20195100130425
> 
> WilsonR683180130100410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Assisted/EquippedAgeBWDLSQBPTot[/B]
> 
> MattGriff48160606060180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Unassisted/UnequippedAgeBWDLSQBPTot[/B]
> 
> littlesimon34132.5262.5227.5170660
> 
> ncedmonds18124240190162.5592.5
> 
> BLUE(UK)36108220200160580
> 
> JB74100230205140575
> 
> guvnor82230180140550
> 
> man_dem03220170145535
> 
> John Heslop225190115530
> 
> NBK220190120530
> 
> M_at230190105525
> 
> mikemull210160150520
> 
> simonthepieman78210160120490
> 
> -dionysus-74180180130490
> 
> Novo7834113206175102483
> 
> K-Rod3897185140140465
> 
> smallfornow1792170175105450
> 
> robc1985170160105435
> 
> zero2hero2013289219013095415
> 
> Hayesmore892478165137.592.5395
> 
> Dan 452285120140110370
> 
> harryalmighty68145110105360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Unassisted/EquippedAgeBWDLSQBPTot[/B]
> 
> Each of the above will be a league table containing the 1RM of DL, SQ and BP and the total of the 3 lifts.
> 
> Please post up your Age (optional), weight KGs (optional), DL, SQ, BP and totals and I will continually update the league tables.
> 
> Please provide videos where you can. For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG. No vid, no lift.
> 
> Assisted = using AAS/PEDS.
> 
> Unassisted = natural.
> 
> Equipped = using squat or DL suits.
> 
> Unequipped = wraps/straps/belt are allowed.
> 
> @Milky, can you please make it a sticky?


I love that you have done the lift format table in a way that is most recognisable by Linux - AWK/GREP and not an actual table ha!


----------



## Huntingground

marknorthumbria said:


> I love that you have done the lift format table in a way that is most recognisable by Linux - AWK/GREP and not an actual table ha!


Saved as a text file on a Linux server


----------



## marknorthumbria

Huntingground said:


> Saved as a text file on a Linux server


Get some commas in there incase a weakling comes along with a 90kg bench or a monster on 4 figures haha


----------



## Darrenmac1988

New Deadlift PB of 300kg, can you please update the table.


----------



## simoncalver

@Huntingground, all ok except for bench should be 130, dont know where i got the extra weight from lol


----------



## ncedmonds

Darrenmac1988 said:


> New Deadlift PB of 300kg, can you please update the table.


Awesome Pull mate!


----------



## zero2hero2013

hey can i get mine updated please, managed a 145kg squat and a 105kg bench this week! very happy! even if its weak for others 

current weight 95kg


----------



## Slater8486

Unassisted/unequiped

Dead:220

Squat: 160

Bench:140

Total:520

Weight :179 pound


----------



## Guest

Currently on peps so not sure if thats classed as assisted?

This is what I can lift currently,

Assisted/unequipped

Deadlift 260 (belt & straps)

Squat 200 (belt & wraps)

Bench 150 (Have an on cycle pb of 160 though)

Weight: 88kg

Age: 29


----------



## ArnyArmy

Unassisted/unequipped

Age 23 weight 116kg

SQ 225

DL 250

BP 145


----------



## MRSTRONG

Spawn of Haney said:


> Currently on peps so not sure if thats classed as assisted?
> 
> This is what I can lift currently,
> 
> Assisted/unequipped
> 
> Deadlift 260 (belt & straps)
> 
> Squat 200 (belt & wraps)
> 
> Bench 150 (Have an on cycle pb of 160 though)
> 
> Weight: 88kg
> 
> Age: 29


Im only on test so im natty also .


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> Im only on test so im natty also .


Lol some people ffs


----------



## Paz1982

@Huntingground is it classed as equipped if I use these on DL ? http://www.myprotein.com/protein-accessories/myprotein-iron-hooks/10637019.html


----------



## Asouf

Not trained in a year but PB's from last summer..

Unassisted/unequipped

Dead:185

Squat: 120

Bench:110

Total:415

Age - 38

Weight :210 pound


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> Im only on test so im natty also .


I'm clean too - I showered this morning!


----------



## Milky

Sorry chaps, stickied for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Hayesmore89

New deadlift 183kg 

New total 413.5

Cheers mate.


----------



## Novo78

@Huntingground - New PB 

Novo78 34	*107.3* 206	175	*107* *488*


----------



## Huntingground

Novo78 said:


> @Huntingground - New PB
> 
> Novo78 34	*107.3* 206	175	*107* *488*


Hello mate,

I'll update it when I have a PB 

Only joking.


----------



## Novo78

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I'll update it when I have a PB
> 
> Only joking.


Hahaha ... makese sense to me


----------



## Oscars

Deadlift 210kg

squat 175kg

bench 155kg

84kg bodyweight 29 years old.......train strongman training year round


----------



## Mingster

Aren't we still missing quite a few 'confirmation' video's in this thread?


----------



## huarache

im seeing a lot of people with under 100 posts saying they have pulled 'new pb's' lol


----------



## Hayesmore89

PB'd Squat 140

New total - 415.5


----------



## MattGriff

Age 32

BW currently 130kgs

Squat 320kgs - no vid sorry, but have a vid of me doing 330 at 110kg BW using squat briefs in 2008






Bench 200kg






Deadlift 380kgs - again no vid sorry, here is 320kg x 9 from bodypower

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151421583923021&set=vb.637608020&type=2&theater

Total 900kgs Assisted/Unequipped


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jaysus!! :surrender:

Good lifting @MattGriff although the squat looked like it was going to snap you in half. :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisch

Update please new PB on Squat 220kg


----------



## littlesimon

MattGriff said:


> Age 32
> 
> BW currently 130kgs
> 
> Squat 320kgs - no vid sorry, but have a vid of me doing 330 at 110kg BW using squat briefs in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench 200kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlift 380kgs - again no vid sorry, here is 320kg x 9 from bodypower
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151421583923021&set=vb.637608020&type=2&theater
> 
> Total 900kgs Assisted/Unequipped


----------



## Hayesmore89

Stats update:

BW 79

Squat 160

Deadlift 183

Bench 100

Total 443


----------



## alex the bear

Holy sh1t I come in pretty high for a fat untrained guy  got a vid of me DL 200kg and I'll happily get a vid of my next 180kg SQ (do knee wraps count as cheating?), got a crap 90-95 BP though which lets me down. Can I add my figures with vids even though I'm a bronze member?


----------



## Huntingground

All updated boys, please check.

@Milky, thanks mate.

@MattGriff, awesome lifts mate.

Well done and keep them comings.

@Hayesmore89, great work too!!


----------



## Huntingground

One last ting, comically, I do not have a vid of my 166KG BP. @Mingster, I'll sort one out, I have vids of my other lifts in blog though.


----------



## Huntingground

@chrisch, looks like I have fcked your up. Please confirm lifts.


----------



## chrisch

Huntingground said:


> @chrisch, looks like I have fcked your up. Please confirm lifts.


No probs

Squat 220kg

dead lift 250kg

Bench press 160kg

total 630kg


----------



## alex the bear

Just re read the OP so adding my current PBs

Unassisted (for now) / Unequipped / Untrained

DL 200

SQ 180

BP 95

Total 475

BUT after having seen this I'm gonna pop in the gym and push out a new 1rm BP today (want to pass 100kg) even though I should be doing back and bis today :whistling:


----------



## Slater8486

Slater8486 said:


> Unassisted/unequiped
> 
> Dead:220
> 
> Squat: 160
> 
> Bench:140
> 
> Total:520
> 
> Weight :179 pound


Replying to my own post, bit random but Dead gone up 230!


----------



## Jim78

squirt said:


> My lift are 225kg squat 245kg dl 145kg bench
> 
> Assisted
> 
> Equipped but belt, wrist wraps and knee wraps only
> 
> Il try and get vids up soon probly from my next powerlifting meet
> 
> Weight 73kg at the mo.
> 
> Compete in -75kg class


Mr Tafreshi's nemesis I see lol 

Good lifts you did mate, they are higher than u quoted now arn't they?


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> One last ting, comically, I do not have a vid of my 166KG BP. @Mingster, I'll sort one out, I have vids of my other lifts in blog though.


I did a 165kg bench yesterday. And I'm down to 108kg bodyweight...


----------



## MRSTRONG

280 deadlift

235 squat

160 bench (was for 2 reos)


----------



## Huntingground

I'll sort the lifts in morning guys, good lifts!!

@ewen, mine and your lifts are so similar mate!! Same weight and we have only been training 3.5 years, weird similarity!! We'll have to have a beer sometime too.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> I'll sort the lifts in morning guys, good lifts!!
> 
> @ewen, mine and your lifts are so similar mate!! Same weight and we have only been training 3.5 years, weird similarity!! We'll have to have a beer sometime too.


I know its mad just shows what hardwork can do and best of it is under this fat there is a couple of awesome muscular bodies .


----------



## chrisch

Update new PB dead lift 260kg


----------



## Huntingground

@simonthepieman, you are a dirty roider now, please confirm


----------



## simonthepieman

Huntingground said:


> @simonthepieman, you are a dirty roider now, please confirm


Possibly.

I'm not going to update my lifts as I'm not improved much from my natty PBs


----------



## Ballin

@Huntingground am I too late to enter this mate? I'm squatting tonight so will try and get a video tonight and collate the others as when I perform the lift.

What is the ruling with regards to spotting. I managed to get a rep on 200kg bench but had someone holding the bar as I was ****ting my pants haha I assume this is disqualified under this league?


----------



## Huntingground

simonthepieman said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I'm not going to update my lifts as I'm not improved much from my natty PBs


Are you on gear? If so, roider, if not, then no


----------



## Huntingground

Ballin said:


> @Huntingground am I too late to enter this mate? I'm squatting tonight so will try and get a video tonight and collate the others as when I perform the lift.
> 
> What is the ruling with regards to spotting. I managed to get a rep on 200kg bench but had someone holding the bar as I was ****ting my pants haha I assume this is disqualified under this league?


Hello mate,

Anyone can enter at any time. No hands near bars, you are right, that lift wouldn't count. Video evidence is needed for monster lifts too - see OP.


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Anyone can enter at any time. No hands near bars, you are right, that lift wouldn't count. Video evidence is needed for monster lifts too - see OP.


OK cool I thought as much no worries will get another one taken then but it won't be something silly like that haha.

I will submit videos for any lift I want to enter as I would like to keep a record of my progress as well....I would like to be able to submit within the next fortnight:

220kg squat

180kg bench press

260kg deadlift

Only ever run 1 cycle which ended back in April so currently off at the moment- so that makes me a cool kid haha.

Can I just say having seen the league we have some ANIMALS here!! Fuark!


----------



## Huntingground

Ballin said:


> OK cool I thought as much no worries will get another one taken then but it won't be something silly like that haha.
> 
> I will submit videos for any lift I want to enter as I would like to keep a record of my progress as well....I would like to be able to submit within the next fortnight:
> 
> 220kg squat
> 
> 180kg bench press
> 
> 260kg deadlift
> 
> Only ever run 1 cycle which ended back in April so currently off at the moment- so that makes me a cool kid haha.
> 
> Can I just say having seen the league we have some ANIMALS here!! Fuark!


Good lifts, esp BP, get them up 

I'll whack you up in league when I do the next round


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> Good lifts, esp BP, get them up
> 
> I'll whack you up in league when I do the next round


Yea it's not too bad- my squat has always been poor as I messed up my LCL playing American Football but I am working on that the most at the moment and really enjoying it- my realistic target for now is to hit near your lift that is bloody good going!

Also for the deads as I am 6'5 can I rackpull as I have to carry the weight a lot further


----------



## Huntingground

Ballin said:


> Also for the deads as I am 6'5 can I rackpull as I have to carry the weight a lot further


Haahaaa, -12" is allowed, that is minus 12!!!


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> Haahaaa, -12" is allowed, that is minus 12!!!


Haha brilliant...think I need to rackpull then get some sort of editing software and use some CGI to make myself appear to be deadlifting!!


----------



## rsd147

Are people including the bar weight? I daren't try and work out my 1rep max without a spotter especially the BP


----------



## MRSTRONG

rsd147 said:


> Are people including the bar weight? I daren't try and work out my 1rep max without a spotter especially the BP


No mate dont include the bar weight .


----------



## MattGriff

Huntingground said:


> I'll sort the lifts in morning guys, good lifts!!
> 
> @ewen, mine and your lifts are so similar mate!! Same weight and we have only been training 3.5 years, weird similarity!! We'll have to have a beer sometime too.


Or you are both equally weak :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Or you are both equally weak :whistling:


Oh you nasty ginger freak


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> Good lifts, esp BP, get them up
> 
> I'll whack you up in league when I do the next round


Managed 220kg squat will try n post video tomorrow as tappatalk being gay


----------



## Huntingground

rsd147 said:


> Are people including the bar weight? I daren't try and work out my 1rep max without a spotter especially the BP


Of course you count the bar, you are lifting it after all!!


----------



## Jim78

ewen said:


> 280 deadlift
> 
> 235 squat
> 
> 160 bench (was for 2 reos)


those 90kg strict presses were too easy btw ya big ghey was ****ball! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jim78 said:


> those 90kg strict presses were too easy btw ya big ghey was ****ball! lol


haha yeah i know , got a comp on saturday so just playing , it gets boring taking time off training .


----------



## Ballin

**Vid removed**


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> No lift, nowhere near parallel. Top of thigh has to be horizontal. Look at my 252KG lift.


Cool man no worries- like I say I know it wasn't bang on. Will re-attmept next week fella.

Can you edit post so I can take it off please?


----------



## Huntingground

Drop down to 190/200 and get parallel mate.


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> Drop down to 190/200 and get parallel mate.


Will do mate I know I can do it just a mental thing I need to get through as I was very paranoid about going down and not getting up again haha.

Smashing back tonight but legs again next Tuesday so will try and go from there.

You squat is brutal those geezer- jesus christ!


----------



## Huntingground

Ballin said:


> Will do mate I know I can do it just a mental thing I need to get through as I was very paranoid about going down and not getting up again haha.
> 
> Smashing back tonight but legs again next Tuesday so will try and go from there.
> 
> You squat is brutal those geezer- jesus christ!


2 spotters mate, one each end, also set side bars for bail out. Watch me bail out


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ballin said:


> **Vid removed**


Can you pop video back up please .


----------



## Ballin

ewen said:


> Can you pop video back up please .


Its poor upon reflection not deep enough- I'll PM you link mate.


----------



## Jim78

Ballin said:


> Will do mate I know I can do it just a mental thing I need to get through as I was very paranoid about going down and not getting up again haha.
> 
> Smashing back tonight but legs again next Tuesday so will try and go from there.
> 
> You squat is brutal those geezer- jesus christ!


youll find under para a lot more harder than above, didn't see the vid but if u don't like going lower because its a mental thing then imo weight is too much mate.

IMO an acceptable squat should see the quad level enough and flat enough to balance a tea cup on...lol...daft anology but will give some idea of how low it needs to be, good to see these bloody bodybuilder halfs squats are being scrutinised lol


----------



## Ballin

Jim78 said:


> youll find under para a lot more harder than above, didn't see the vid but if u don't like going lower because its a mental thing then imo weight is too much mate.
> 
> IMO an acceptable squat should see the quad level enough and flat enough to balance a tea cup on...lol...daft anology but will give some idea of how low it needs to be, good to see these bloody bodybuilder halfs squats are being scrutinised lol


I appreciate the feedback if it's going to make me stronger all round. It was not deep enough to balance the saucer let alone the cup :lol:

I had a bad knee injury a couple of years back where my LCL got ruined playing football so it's in the back of my mind even though I wrap my knees up.

Still it's something to work towards and that's why we keep going back and I am feeling suprisingly buoyed by this to do better.


----------



## Jim78

Ballin said:


> I appreciate the feedback if it's going to make me stronger all round. It was not deep enough to balance the saucer let alone the cup :lol:
> 
> I had a bad knee injury a couple of years back where my LCL got ruined playing football so it's in the back of my mind even though I wrap my knees up.
> 
> Still it's something to work towards and that's why we keep going back and I am feeling suprisingly buoyed by this to do better.


Fair play to you mate, tell you what, a nice under para squat at 220kg is not an easy feat, so something to work towards, Ive managed it once in the gym but in comp only done 205kg, not been able able to get near to it again ffs which really ****es me off lol, although have failed it about 3 times, so it has a mental block on me, its the 5 plates per side landmark!


----------



## Paz1982

@Huntingground I need to update mine now im 8 weeks into my tren cycle and I have my new power rack so I can do my 1rm without fear of getting squashed 

DL- 190kg

squat- 162.5kg

bench- 135kg


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ballin said:


> **Vid removed**


Missed it.(the vid not the lift) :death:


----------



## NAD-lad

Best lifts for me at comp where (at 6ft 3 and 126kg):

Squat: 227.5kg

Bench: 167.5kg

Deadlift: 257.5kg

Gym PB's are (done at 6ft 3 and around 132kg):

Squat: 255kg

Bench: 187.5kg

Deadlift: 290kg

These were done around 18months after my last comp so gym training has been going well


----------



## MRSTRONG

NAD-lad said:


> Best lifts for me at comp where (at 6ft 3 and 126kg):
> 
> Squat: 227.5kg
> 
> Bench: 167.5kg
> 
> Deadlift: 257.5kg
> 
> Gym PB's are (done at 6ft and around 132kg):
> 
> Squat: 255kg
> 
> Bench: 187.5kg
> 
> Deadlift: 290kg
> 
> These were done around 18months after my last comp so gym training has been going well


 :lol: so you did a comp and were 6'3 then 18 months later your 6 foot :lol:


----------



## NAD-lad

ewen said:


> :lol: so you did a comp and were 6'3 then 18 months later your 6 foot :lol:


Haha; that'll be all the squatting :lol:

Previous post amended :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG

NAD-lad said:


> Haha; that'll be all the squatting :lol:
> 
> Previous post amended :tongue:


But now videos will be needed of your lifts and proof of helight


----------



## NAD-lad

No vids of those lifts unfortunately; never been one for filming!

Will be getting some sorted though for my future benching with the slingshot in my aim for a 200kg bench


----------



## Ballin

Jim78 said:


> Fair play to you mate, tell you what, a nice under para squat at 220kg is not an easy feat, so something to work towards, Ive managed it once in the gym but in comp only done 205kg, not been able able to get near to it again ffs which really ****es me off lol, although have failed it about 3 times, so it has a mental block on me, its the 5 plates per side landmark!


Yea I like the idea of it- even when I did that poor lift people were saying how good it was when upon reflection it was nothing special but next time I will adjust the safety bars to just below para so I know where I am at and provide the safety net I need.

I am going to take @ewen 's advice and drop right back to 3 plates and just get going from there really and work on it. Also been front squatting a fair bit and really found it's beneficial so I am looking forward to some progress.

If all else fails a feck off sized cycle haha.


----------



## Ballin

BLUE(UK) said:


> Missed it.(the vid not the lift) :death:


Haha it was ****e got to just below 45 degrees lol...what was I thinking :no:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ballin said:


> Haha it was ****e got to just below 45 degrees lol...what was I thinking :no:


45 degrees is very generous


----------



## Jim78

ewen said:


> :lol: so you did a comp and were 6'3 then 18 months later your 6 foot :lol:


must be them fukin deadlift and squat increases....**** me if i get stronger il be a fukin midget lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jim78 said:


> must be them fukin deadlift and squat increases....**** me if i get stronger il be a fukin midget lol


You not so far off already mate :lol:


----------



## Jim78

ewen said:


> You not so far off already mate :lol:


lol ****er!


----------



## murphy2010

I tested my 1rm just before my 20th birthday I got:

Bench: 135kg

Deadlift: 235kg just missed 240 on the lockout 

Squat: 180kg

natural/unassissted


----------



## mo4re

Tested a few weeks ago but I've lost a few pounds since then so I don't know how my lifts will fare.

@ 74kg BW

Squat 175

DL 220

Bench 115

Equipped with a belt and wrist wraps

Some of you guys make me feel like a little boy


----------



## Brook877

Had a decent spotter at the weekend so managed to push my squat weight up a bit, managed four reps at 220kg, but then felt too burnt out to try for 230, my own fault, should of just done one or two then gone straight for 230.. 

Current lifts sit at;

DL 220

SQ 220

BP 150

All at 116kg and 30 years old.


----------



## Brodger2

Just found this, here are my modest totals.

Unassisted/unequipped (no straps either)

Squat:135

Dead:155

Bench: 95

Age:25

Weight:92kg

I will use this to push my lifts further!


----------



## GreedyBen

Unassisted unequipped

32 91kg bw

BP 125

SQ 100 - injury

DL 210

Should have those beat soon


----------



## Darrenmac1988

310kg Deadlift PB






170kg Bench PB


----------



## Mingster

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 310kg Deadlift PB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 170kg Bench PB


Nice lifting Darren:thumbup1:

And nice video's too. Wonder what happened to all those other confirmation video's that were promised by others:whistling:


----------



## Darrenmac1988

Mingster said:


> Nice lifting Darren:thumbup1:
> 
> And nice video's too. Wonder what happened to all those other confirmation video's that were promised by others:whistling:


Cheers mate!  i guess people forgot :tongue:


----------



## Darrenmac1988

175kg Bench Press PB


----------



## Huntingground

mo4re said:


> Tested a few weeks ago but I've lost a few pounds since then so I don't know how my lifts will fare.
> 
> @ 74kg BW
> 
> Squat 175
> 
> DL 220
> 
> Bench 115
> 
> Equipped with a belt and wrist wraps
> 
> Some of you guys make me feel like a little boy


Natural or on gear?


----------



## Huntingground

Brook877 said:


> Had a decent spotter at the weekend so managed to push my squat weight up a bit, managed four reps at 220kg, but then felt too burnt out to try for 230, my own fault, should of just done one or two then gone straight for 230..
> 
> Current lifts sit at;
> 
> DL 220
> 
> SQ 220
> 
> BP 150
> 
> All at 116kg and 30 years old.


Natural or on gear?


----------



## Huntingground

Ballin said:


> Yea I like the idea of it- even when I did that poor lift people were saying how good it was when upon reflection it was nothing special but next time I will adjust the safety bars to just below para so I know where I am at and provide the safety net I need.
> 
> I am going to take @ewen 's advice and drop right back to 3 plates and just get going from there really and work on it. Also been front squatting a fair bit and really found it's beneficial so I am looking forward to some progress.
> 
> If all else fails a feck off sized cycle haha.


What should I put for your lifts mate?


----------



## Brook877

Huntingground said:


> Natural or on gear?


Assisted mate.


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> What should I put for your lifts mate?


Alright mate, been working very hard squatting away I feel so much happier about it now with the work I have put in on it.

Leg day is looking like this now:

Front Squats (to warm up no more than 100kg)

Back Squats

Heavy Leg Press

Calf Raise

Standing Hamstring Curl

Leg Extention to fail

Do you think I should incorporate walking lunge instead of the leg extention? Not a fan of it but it does burn my quads nicely.

For now I will be realistic with the below, since coming off first cycle in April been disappointed my bench as I was comfortable repping 180kg for 2 or 3 but it has just fallen, but as above been more worried about my squatting.

Bench 160

Deadlift 250

Squat 180

(Video is due course- doing back Friday, chest on Saturday and legs Tuesday)

How's training been with you?


----------



## Huntingground

Up to date until post 299. Please check all records etc.


----------



## Ballin

@Huntingground managed a 260kg deadlift tonight felt good but didn't go any higher maybe next time.






All things being well should have at least a 160 bench tomorrow.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ballin said:


> @Huntingground managed a 260kg deadlift tonight felt good but didn't go any higher maybe next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things being well should have at least a 160 bench tomorrow.


Fcuking hell you're form is very bad , if you sorted it you ciukd add 20 kg atleast .


----------



## Ballin

ewen said:


> Fcuking hell you're form is very bad , if you sorted it you ciukd add 20 kg atleast .


Arched back?

I hardly ever deadlift I prefer rackpulls personally. I reckon that's the first time I have done them since Xmas.


----------



## Huntingground

@Ballin, agree with @ewen, legs straighten too fast and then back takes all of the 260 to lift (almost a good morning). Shows great power and strength but no good in long term.

I am working on the same issue. I had similar issue pointed out to me on a 290 fail in my SHIC thread, I've dropped back to 200 and working up at the moment with correct form. DL should be one movement with legs and back working in tandem. Focus on keeping lower back taut, head up and body moving in sync. Hard to describe, I'm sure some of the boys can explain better than me.


----------



## zack amin

Started retraining after few months off, will be build upto some new numbers hopefully!!


----------



## Huntingground

zack amin said:


> Started retraining after few months off, will be build upto some new numbers hopefully!!


Hey Zack, getting married is no excuse to stop training 

Seriously, was an injury, wasn't it?


----------



## Huntingground

All up to date until this post - please check numbers etc.


----------



## Ballin

Huntingground said:


> @Ballin, agree with @ewen, legs straighten too fast and then back takes all of the 260 to lift (almost a good morning). Shows great power and strength but no good in long term.
> 
> I am working on the same issue. I had similar issue pointed out to me on a 290 fail in my SHIC thread, I've dropped back to 200 and working up at the moment with correct form. DL should be one movement with legs and back working in tandem. Focus on keeping lower back taut, head up and body moving in sync. Hard to describe, I'm sure some of the boys can explain better than me.


Ah cool I hear you on that it's part of the reason I rack pull just feels safer for me haha didn't realise it was cos my form was poor but looking at it I can see it now. One person did actually ask if I was straight leg lifting so that should have been a warning.

I'll have a look on YouTube later.

Saw your new shic thread you'll be smashing that soon enough!


----------



## zack amin

Huntingground said:


> Hey Zack, getting married is no excuse to stop training
> 
> Seriously, was an injury, wasn't it?


It was both lol, hopefully the back will stay strong dead lifts may not come up but the squat and bench will! Hopefully the peptides will keep the back strong


----------



## Jim78

Ballin said:


> Arched back?
> 
> I hardly ever deadlift I prefer rackpulls personally. I reckon that's the first time I have done them since Xmas.


pmsl arched back???

what about no use of legs ffs and all stiff legged.....

That being said mate, good pull and if you get leg drive and straighter back you will pull 300kg IMO no probs....

You need to try some "halting deadlifts" where you get in position and pull the weight with back straight to your knees, hold then lower and repeat.....legs should start to straighten once you touch bottom of quads and push hips through.....hips coming up too soon is either weak hams and glutes or bad technique.


----------



## Ballin

Jim78 said:


> pmsl arched back???
> 
> what about no use of legs ffs and all stiff legged.....
> 
> That being said mate, good pull and if you get leg drive and straighter back you will pull 300kg IMO no probs....
> 
> You need to try some "halting deadlifts" where you get in position and pull the weight with back straight to your knees, hold then lower and repeat.....legs should start to straighten once you touch bottom of quads and push hips through.....hips coming up too soon is either weak hams and glutes or bad technique.


Cheers fella so its opposite of rack pull in sense its the first half of the lift?

I'm gonna go weak hammys always seem to be tight for me even before I started to lift when I only ran. More stretching for sure.


----------



## Ballin

Oh and I did a 160kg bench but **** came off bench when I racked it so no lift


----------



## Jim78

I think you lock it out easy mate tbh, no prob there, I agree looks like a weakness off the floor...however if you've not done em for a while it can sometimes happen bud, I pull with arched back tbh mate, just way i do it, further down line it can cause lock out problems as bar shoots up really fast of floor but slows as u grind lock out.

Hit some heavy stiff leg deads and GHR's and just get used to crouching down locking in the lats and pushing into floor with chest up, as soon as it hits top of knees then throw hips forward like your knocking the back end out of your missus lol honestly this vision works!

just some pointers I got mate and worked well 

I can see a big deadlift though seriously.


----------



## Ballin

Jim78 said:


> I think you lock it out easy mate tbh, no prob there, I agree looks like a weakness off the floor...however if you've not done em for a while it can sometimes happen bud, I pull with arched back tbh mate, just way i do it, further down line it can cause lock out problems as bar shoots up really fast of floor but slows as u grind lock out.
> 
> Hit some heavy stiff leg deads and GHR's and just get used to crouching down locking in the lats and pushing into floor with chest up, as soon as it hits top of knees then throw hips forward like your knocking the back end out of your missus lol honestly this vision works!
> 
> just some pointers I got mate and worked well
> 
> I can see a big deadlift though seriously.


Will rep when I'm on PC! Really appreciate the advice Jim.

It's something towards and that's what I love about lifting!

I think I have got a bad habit of being lazy because im tall but those half deads sound like that will break the habit haha!


----------



## Jim78

Ballin said:


> Will rep when I'm on PC! Really appreciate the advice Jim.
> 
> It's something towards and that's what I love about lifting!
> 
> I think I have got a bad habit of being lazy because im tall but those half deads sound like that will break the habit haha!


NP mate they work a treat and learn you to stay in position and not use back until you get past knees, those and defecits really make you use your legs which will let you pull even more.






I work upto my working weight off floor, usually do 2sets block pulls after then a rep downset on a 3" defecit....works well.


----------



## MattGriff

Jim78 said:


> pmsl arched back???
> 
> what about no use of legs ffs and all stiff legged.....
> 
> That being said mate, good pull and if you get leg drive and straighter back you will pull 300kg IMO no probs....
> 
> You need to try some "halting deadlifts" where you get in position and pull the weight with back straight to your knees, hold then lower and repeat.....legs should start to straighten once you touch bottom of quads and push hips through.....hips coming up too soon is either weak hams and glutes or bad technique.


The weak area if the hips rise faster than the bar up to the knee is the quads not the hammies and glues - you are favoring them by transforming the lift into a romanian deadlift using their leverage.

The simplest solutions to this are front squats and trap bar deadlifts which target the same sort of line for the quads (Powercleans are a great fav too but more for whole technique).


----------



## Ballin

MattGriff said:


> The weak area if the hips rise faster than the bar up to the knee is the quads not the hammies and glues - you are favoring them by transforming the lift into a romanian deadlift using their leverage.
> 
> The simplest solutions to this are front squats and trap bar deadlifts which target the same sort of line for the quads (Powercleans are a great fav too but more for whole technique).


Thanks Mr Griff, only recently started front squatted but had them more as a warm up (no more than 100kg) as opposed to a real lift but will rotate it in with the back squats if it's going to help the deadlift.

Now it's been pointed out it's something again to focus on in the gym and if I can pull 300kg one day then expect a video of me attempting a backflip :lol:


----------



## Ballin

Jim78 said:


> NP mate they work a treat and learn you to stay in position and not use back until you get past knees, those and defecits really make you use your legs which will let you pull even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work upto my working weight off floor, usually do 2sets block pulls after then a rep downset on a 3" defecit....works well.


Gonna watch this at lunch!

Won't let me rep you anymore either haha but I'll come back once I have spread the love!


----------



## Ballin

220kg squat tonight booya much better than that **** poor attempt from 2 months ago I had to remove from sheer embarrassment!

As I said to Huntingground, please excuse the grunt and my gunt- defo cut time in new year.


----------



## Jim78

Not bad mate 2nd looked a bit higher than para, thing is the power is there on both your squat and deadlifts, I reckon training and getting some pointers off some experienced blokes like Matt Griff or so would have you lifting a good bit extra with just a few tweaks, your wide grip on squats is more suited to the bar being lower on your back, where you could prob add a few kilos straight off the bat, setup was rushed to ****, take up bar then left leg back then right, head up, squat, try and get in habit of the 1..2....in regards to foot position, but strong work mate!


----------



## silver

assisted/ unequipped

age 21

BW: 102kg

BP: 120kg

DL:240kg

SQ:220kg

total: 580kg


----------



## Ballin

Jim78 said:


> Not bad mate 2nd looked a bit higher than para, thing is the power is there on both your squat and deadlifts, I reckon training and getting some pointers off some experienced blokes like Matt Griff or so would have you lifting a good bit extra with just a few tweaks, your wide grip on squats is more suited to the bar being lower on your back, where you could prob add a few kilos straight off the bat, setup was rushed to ****, take up bar then left leg back then right, head up, squat, try and get in habit of the 1..2....in regards to foot position, but strong work mate!


Agreed I said Mr H. Ground second was crap I didn't want to do it no idea why either was ****ing heavy haha.

Loving the motivation you boys give and not just the pointers!

It's a shame nobody in my gym I can really learn off but will study the videos on here for more info. I know I'm a bit uncouth in that regards but it's something to keep us going.

Gonna have a week off lifting now and crack on to implementation of above info.

Really appreciate it lads. :thumbup:


----------



## Rick89

time to update the squat HG buddy

mine now 260


----------



## chrisch

Update Bench press up to 170kg and squat up to 240kg.


----------



## Mingster

Still no video's for most of the top 10?

I think I may be out...


----------



## bigchickenlover

Assisted unequipped

Age 33

BW 100 kg

DL 225 kg

SQ 250kg

BP 150kg

Will post vids up as soon as I buy an expensive phone!


----------



## Mingster

bigchickenlover said:


> Assisted unequipped
> 
> Age 33
> 
> BW 100 kg
> 
> DL 225 kg
> 
> SQ 250kg
> 
> BP 150kg
> 
> Will post vids up as soon as I buy an expensive phone!


A camera is cheaper...


----------



## bigchickenlover

Bit of a joke really I guess id only get it tho as no one knows me that well on ere............ my phone is out of the 90's.

Ha yea true a camera I own will do it asap..


----------



## Jim78

bw 93kg

sq 222.5kg

bench 150kg

dead 246.5

squat...needs to be deeper tbh






Bench....not paused though....






Dead






pb front squat 150kg (only started doing these 3 weeks ago)


----------



## Rick89

squat update 260kg


----------



## Huntingground

Well done boys, I'll update over next few days.


----------



## Huntingground

DL:288KG, SQ:256KG, BP:166KG Total : 710KG

I will update tonight, especially now I have made some improvements


----------



## Rick89

Huntingground said:


> DL:288KG, SQ:256KG, BP:166KG Total : 710KG
> 
> I will update tonight, especially now I have made some improvements


well done fella knew you would smash it, 300 soon


----------



## Dezw

just noticed this.

Assisted/Unequipped Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot

Dezw 32 85 245 205 135 580

Currently I am just about recovered from a knee operation and a delt tear.

So next year I plan to attack my own pbs.


----------



## jones105

Age 30

BW 90kg

Squat 245kg

Deadlift 260kg

Bench 170kg


----------



## BLUE(UK)

John Andrew said:


> Hi there all, I am John 58, I included some vids, they are just at the moment and way off best lifts. Best lifts in total no steroids and drug tested. masters class IFPA Australia. Equipped Age 50, Weight 80kg Squat 230 kgs. Deadlift 235kgs. Bench 155 kgs.
> 
> Now I have the best lifts early this year. All just belt and lifting straps,[**** bars] Squat 230 kg. dead lift 270 kg. Bench 150 kg. Squat held back by compound leg fractures! 2 operations later I still have screws in the bones.
> 
> Videos are recent I hope to improve them. I just want to say we may be old, we are not out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal is the masters after I turn 50. My ambition is to be better than I ever was. My training partner and spotter is my 50kg wife, watch her get stronger too! Good luck all. Regards John


Nice one big guy. :thumb:


----------



## Novo78

Updated:

Unassisted/Unequipped Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot

Novo78 35	113	215	184	111	510

Got no vids for the latest lifts but all perfomed with @Huntingground


----------



## Huntingground

Novo78 said:


> Updated:
> 
> Unassisted/Unequipped Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot
> 
> Novo78 35	113	215	184	111	510
> 
> Got no vids for the latest lifts but all perfomed with @Huntingground


Nice DL today mate, I need to sort out this table, fuuuaaarrrkkk!!!


----------



## Novo78

Huntingground said:


> Nice DL today mate, I need to sort out this table, fuuuaaarrrkkk!!!


Thanks, feeling like I could have 225 in the bag soon.


----------



## rsd147

Not sure if my lifts are any good:

Age: 25

Weight: 88kg

Bench Press: 100kg

Squats: 160kg

Deadlifts: 170kg

Unassisted/Unequipped


----------



## Ballin

Not on the table but him a 300kg rack pull today and it felt every bit as heavy as I thought haha Jesus. Time to hit if off the floor now though :blink:


----------



## jones105

Squat 245

bench 170

deadlift 265

Body weight 86.5kg

Age 30

assisted

Un equiped

Squat was assisted,last year...injured ankle so wrking back up atm.prob got 220-30 there atm...repping 180-200 comfortably...bench and deadlift are recent lifts(bench 4 weeks ago and deadlift last week) and performed on a cruise  strength hasn't been better tbh..


----------



## jones105

John Andrew said:


> I thought bi had posted results here. I may be doing something wrong as I do not see them on the tables. Please assist me if I have to do something!
> 
> John Andrew Age 58 this month. Weight 100 kg. Assisted and unequipped. Best lifts this year.
> 
> Squat 230 kgs
> 
> Bench press 140 kgs
> 
> Dead lift. 270 kgs
> 
> Thank you for your help. Kindest regards. John


I'm with you there bud...iv not been added either?!?!

I should be around 7th on table with 680kg total

Good lifts as well dude


----------



## Huntingground

jones105 said:


> Age 30
> 
> BW 90kg
> 
> Squat 245kg
> 
> Deadlift 260kg
> 
> Bench 170kg


Gear or no gear?


----------



## Huntingground

All are in the process of being updated.


----------



## Huntingground

All lifts are updated up to here - please check.

Please provide videos where you can. For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG. No vid, no lift. If you do not provide the vids, @Mingster's head may blow up like a supernova with all of the pressure in his cranium  . My DL and SQ have vids, my BP doesn't - I will post up when I hit 171 today or soon.

BTW, I haven't had much time to update recently. I will update as and when I can.


----------



## Prospect

Not on the list yet, but thought i would add my self due to my gym where i work doing a 1RM comp a week ago.

Age 26

weight 92kg

height 5ft 10

On a Cruise cycle

Deadlift 270kg

bench 155kg

squat 195kg

These were all done last week.

I think i have my dead lift and bench on youtube www.youtube.com/jonathanptpearson

waiting for my squat to come from my manager 

love this thread just spent 3 hours reading and watching some guys.

Great stuff


----------



## Prospect

John Andrew said:


> Hello all, I thought I had sent this in but again, I am assisted by steroids. Turn 58 on the 15th of December:
> 
> Best lifts this year: unequipped
> 
> Dead lift 270kg.
> 
> Squat 230 kgs
> 
> Bench press 140 kgs
> 
> I do not have squat on Video as my gym has no spotters or squat rack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dead lift is 25 kgs off my best for the year and I am not sure what the bench weight was, Just I wanted to finish with 20 reps at 100kg and only did 19!
> 
> I am cruising at the moment so I am nowhere near my best. The aim is compete with you guys in the world or British masters when I am age 60! I hope I can be a lot stronger by then!
> 
> All the best, John
> 
> Sorry, I forgot I weigh 100 kgs


Great lifts dude for your age.

I would look at your posture and technique for Deadlifts. Your going to serverly hurt your back.

Maybe drop the weight and concentrate on technique. As if your looking to compete it will help you massively.

Great lifts though


----------



## Darrenmac1988

250kg Squat PB


----------



## Huntingground

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 250kg Squat PB


Sorry mate, this SQ will put you above me so I won't be updating for a number of weeks until I have made progress to fight you off 

Only joking, I'll update asap and well done.


----------



## Darrenmac1988

Huntingground said:


> Sorry mate, this SQ will put you above me so I won't be updating for a number of weeks until I have made progress to fight you off
> 
> Only joking, I'll update asap and well done.


Haha cheers buddy, im hoping to squat 260kg at a lower bodyweight early next year


----------



## Rick89

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Haha cheers buddy, im hoping to squat 260kg at a lower bodyweight early next year


are you aiming to compete in 105s mate?


----------



## Darrenmac1988

Rick89 said:


> are you aiming to compete in 105s mate?


Possibly, i'm going to be competing at 110kg in Powerlifting so might have a bash at u105 Strongman. I'm down to 112kg at the minute and just trying to hold onto as much strength as i can while i diet.


----------



## jones105

Huntingground said:


> Gear or no gear?


gear.my deadlift is now 265kg.bodyweight 86.5kg...gear,but 170 bench and 265 deadlift was done on a cruise...still assisted tho

Bid of my 245kg squat is on YouTube on a mates page,I'll see I i can get it off him..no vid of my bench,or deadlift..but I have bids of previous 260kg which I did at a comp last yr...i dont lie about my lifts,pointless and gets u nowhere


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Huntingground said:


> *UKM Lifting League Table*
> ​
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Assisted/Unequipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]
> 
> MattGriff			32	130	380	320	200	900
> 
> MonstaMuscle			25		300	300	165	765
> 
> gtir				30	125	280	245	215	740
> 
> Rick89				24		310	260	170	740
> 
> NAD-lad						290	255	187.5	732.5
> 
> huntingground					288	256	166	710
> 
> Darrenmac1988			24	115	310	222.5	175	707.5
> 
> jones105			30	86.5	265	245	170	680
> 
> chrisch				34	95	260	240	170	670
> 
> ewen						280	235	150	665
> 
> Chelsea						260	220	180	660
> 
> Ballin          		        	260	220	160	640
> 
> John Andrew	                58	100	275	230	140	640
> 
> bigchickelover		        33      100	225	250	150	625
> 
> Mingster			51	115	200	260	160	620
> 
> Jim78			                93	246.5	222.5	150	619
> 
> squirt					73	245	225	145	615
> 
> Spawn of Haney			29	88	260	200	150	610
> 
> Brook877    			30	116	220	220	150	590
> 
> finlay04    			21	102	240	220	120	580
> 
> Dezw    			32	85	245	205	135	580
> 
> kingdale			21		240	200	130	570
> 
> Snorbitz1uk				94	220	180	150	550
> 
> C.Hill					88	230	180	130	540
> 
> Oscars				29	84	210	175	155	540
> 
> mazzwigan				91	240	160	135	535
> 
> simoncalver			37	89	220	160	130	510
> 
> RS86					85	240	120	142.5	502.5
> 
> laup					77	195	160	145	500
> 
> englishboy			26	89	207.5	180	105	492.5
> 
> simonthepieman				78	210	160	120	490
> 
> Paz1982						190	162.5	135	487.5
> 
> BigFelch			27	104	200	165	120	485
> 
> Zack Amin				75	190	150	140	480
> 
> BetttySwallocks				82	200	140	120	460
> 
> Paz1982					90	170	145	130	445
> 
> Fatstuff					195	145	105	445
> 
> sckeane				20		195	100	130	425
> 
> WilsonR6				83	180	130	100	410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Assisted/Equipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Unassisted/Unequipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]
> 
> littlesimon			34	132.5	262.5	227.5	170	660
> 
> ArnyArmy			23	116	250	225	145	620
> 
> ncedmonds			18	124	240	190	162.5	592.5
> 
> BLUE(UK)			36	108	220	200	160	580
> 
> JB74					100	230	205	140	575
> 
> guvnor82					230	180	140	550
> 
> murphy2010				       235	180	135	550
> 
> man_dem03					220	170	145	535
> 
> John Heslop					225	190	115	530
> 
> NBK						220	190	120	530
> 
> M_at						230	190	105	525
> 
> mikemull					210	160	150	520
> 
> Slater8486 					220	160	140	520
> 
> Novo78				35	113	215	184	111	510
> 
> -dionysus-				74	180	180	130	490
> 
> K-Rod				38	97	185	140	140	465
> 
> smallfornow			17	92	170	175	105	450
> 
> Hayesmore89			24	79	183	160	100	443
> 
> zero2hero2013			28	92	190	145	105	440
> 
> robc1985					170	160	105	435
> 
> GreedyBen			32	91	210	100	125	435
> 
> rsd147     			25	88	170	160	100	430
> 
> Asouf				38		185	129	110	415
> 
> Brodger2			25	92	155	135	95	385
> 
> Dan 45				22	85	120	140	110	370
> 
> harryalmighty				68	145	110	105	360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Unassisted/Equipped		Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot[/B]
> 
> Each of the above will be a league table containing the 1RM of DL, SQ and BP and the total of the 3 lifts.
> 
> Please post up your Age (optional), weight KGs (optional), DL, SQ, BP and totals and I will continually update the league tables.
> 
> Please provide videos where you can. For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG. No vid, no lift.
> 
> Assisted = using AAS/PEDS.
> 
> Unassisted = natural.
> 
> Equipped = using squat or DL suits.
> 
> Unequipped = wraps/straps/belt are allowed.


Nice idea but I need some help as for a foreigner sometimes it's hard following all your abbreviations guys

so BP i guess bench press SQ squats but the others?? what's BW and is DL deadlifts?

what is a PEDS? AAS = anabolic steroids?

Sorry for this but in my country we just don't use much abbreviations and here in England is the abbreviations festival and sometimes I get lost


----------



## LeVzi

This is cool, some monster lifters here 

Age : 39

BW : 108kg

BP : 140kg

SQ : 220kg

DL : 220kg

Assisted / Unequipped.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Nice idea but I need some help as for a foreigner sometimes it's hard following all your abbreviations guys
> 
> so BP i guess bench press SQ squats but the others?? what's BW and is DL deadlifts?
> 
> what is a PEDS? AAS = anabolic steroids?
> 
> Sorry for this but in my country we just don't use much abbreviations and here in England is the abbreviations festival and sometimes I get lost


Body Weight.

DeadLift.

All the rest is correct.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Age: 27

BW: 86kg

DL: 140

SQ: 100

BP: 100

*assisted* - unequipped (I am currently on pct so I guess it's right)

edit: assisted, as I thought assisted was just for who is currently on cycle


----------



## Huntingground

IronJohnDoe said:


> Age: 27
> 
> BW: 86kg
> 
> DL: 140
> 
> SQ: 100
> 
> BP: 100
> 
> unassisted - unequipped (I am currently on pct so I guess it's right)


Have you ever taken gear?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Huntingground said:


> Have you ever taken gear?


If i am on pct yes, I just did a 7 weeks h-drol tren-dione cycle


----------



## IronJohnDoe

MissMartinez said:


> Then you are assisted


while on pct you feel rubbish so I don't feel really assisted...


----------



## Huntingground

IronJohnDoe said:


> If i am on pct yes, I just did a 7 weeks h-drol tren-dione cycle


You are assisted then.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Huntingground said:


> You are assisted then.


ok, the only thing awkward is what if i used AAS 10 years ago once? Wouldn't that be considered assisted because after long time off it won't make a difference, but as my cycle just ended I'll edit my post


----------



## Huntingground

IronJohnDoe said:


> ok, the only thing awkward is what if i used AAS 10 years ago once? Wouldn't that be considered assisted because after long time off it won't make a difference, but as my cycle just ended I'll edit my post


Once a roider, always a roider


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Huntingground said:


> Once a roider, always a roider


even after 10 years natty? 

natty bodybuilding inquisition:lol:


----------



## 38945

@Huntingground you should include a Wilks score so we can compare how strong people are pound for pound?


----------



## Mingster

RS86 said:


> @Huntingground you should include a Wilks score so we can compare how strong people are pound for pound?


This will never happen as it discourages the drinking of Guinness and the eating of pizza


----------



## IronJohnDoe

MissMartinez said:


> Why are you asking, u've only finished a cycle!


it was just for ear the natty opinion about that, read up I already changed the status to assisted!


----------



## Huntingground

RS86 said:


> @Huntingground you should include a Wilks score so we can compare how strong people are pound for pound?


This is how much you can lift, not how svelte your waistline is. Ask Brian Shaw his Wilks score


----------



## 38945

Huntingground said:


> This is how much you can lift, not how svelte your waistline is. Ask Brian Shaw his Wilks score


 Haha. That's unfair on fat short-asses like me


----------



## MRSTRONG

RS86 said:


> @Huntingground you should include a Wilks score so we can compare how strong people are pound for pound?


all that matters is being bigger and stronger


----------



## simonthepieman

Huntingground said:


> *UKM Lifting League Table*
> ​
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Assisted/UnequippedAgeBWDLSQBPTot[/B]
> 
> MattGriff32130380320200900
> 
> MonstaMuscle25300300165765
> 
> gtir30125280245215740
> 
> Rick8924310260170740
> 
> NAD-lad290255187.5732.5
> 
> huntingground288256166710
> 
> Darrenmac198824115310222.5175707.5
> 
> jones1053086.5265245170680
> 
> chrisch3495260240170670
> 
> ewen280235150665
> 
> Chelsea260220180660
> 
> Ballin                  260220160640
> 
> John Andrew                58100275230140640
> 
> bigchickelover        33      100225250150625
> 
> Mingster51115200260160620
> 
> Jim78                93246.5222.5150619
> 
> squirt73245225145615
> 
> Spawn of Haney2988260200150610
> 
> Brook877    30116220220150590
> 
> finlay04    21102240220120580
> 
> Dezw    3285245205135580
> 
> kingdale21240200130570
> 
> Snorbitz1uk94220180150550
> 
> C.Hill88230180130540
> 
> Oscars2984210175155540
> 
> mazzwigan91240160135535
> 
> simoncalver3789220160130510
> 
> RS8685240120142.5502.5
> 
> laup77195160145500
> 
> englishboy2689207.5180105492.5
> 
> simonthepieman78210160120490
> 
> Paz1982190162.5135487.5
> 
> BigFelch27104200165120485
> 
> Zack Amin75190150140480
> 
> BetttySwallocks82200140120460
> 
> Paz198290170145130445
> 
> Fatstuff195145105445
> 
> sckeane20195100130425
> 
> WilsonR683180130100410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Assisted/EquippedAgeBWDLSQBPTot[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Unassisted/UnequippedAgeBWDLSQBPTot[/B]
> 
> littlesimon34132.5262.5227.5170660
> 
> ArnyArmy23116250225145620
> 
> ncedmonds18124240190162.5592.5
> 
> BLUE(UK)36108220200160580
> 
> JB74100230205140575
> 
> guvnor82230180140550
> 
> murphy2010       235180135550
> 
> man_dem03220170145535
> 
> John Heslop225190115530
> 
> NBK220190120530
> 
> M_at230190105525
> 
> mikemull210160150520
> 
> Slater8486 220160140520
> 
> Novo7835113215184111510
> 
> -dionysus-74180180130490
> 
> K-Rod3897185140140465
> 
> smallfornow1792170175105450
> 
> Hayesmore892479183160100443
> 
> zero2hero20132892190145105440
> 
> robc1985170160105435
> 
> GreedyBen3291210100125435
> 
> rsd147     2588170160100430
> 
> Asouf38185129110415
> 
> Brodger2259215513595385
> 
> Dan 452285120140110370
> 
> harryalmighty68145110105360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Unassisted/EquippedAgeBWDLSQBPTot[/B]
> 
> Each of the above will be a league table containing the 1RM of DL, SQ and BP and the total of the 3 lifts.
> 
> Please post up your Age (optional), weight KGs (optional), DL, SQ, BP and totals and I will continually update the league tables.
> 
> Please provide videos where you can. For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG. No vid, no lift.
> 
> Assisted = using AAS/PEDS.
> 
> Unassisted = natural.
> 
> Equipped = using squat or DL suits.
> 
> Unequipped = wraps/straps/belt are allowed.


My lifts in that chart are unassisted. I will post up my assisted lifts in a few weeks


----------



## simonthepieman

Huntingground said:


> This is how much you can lift, not how svelte your waistline is. Ask Brian Shaw his Wilks score


Things fat lifters say #23


----------



## andymc88

Body weight 78-80kg

Age 24

Bp 134kg

DL 214kg with straps

Squat 180kg


----------



## Rick89

quick update my squat now 265 HG 

only 5kg but every little counts right

will be 275 in 2 weeks as 265 was easy


----------



## andymc88

Rick89 said:


> quick update my squat now 265 HG
> 
> only 5kg but every little counts right
> 
> will be 275 in 2 weeks as 265 was easy


Whats your training routine atm mate been looking at a strentgh routine but I'm sure a read you like bodybuilding sets to


----------



## Rick89

andymc88 said:


> Whats your training routine atm mate been looking at a strentgh routine but I'm sure a read you like bodybuilding sets to


i train instinctively mainly buddy

go by feel most days

mostly sets of 5-8 though very rarely over with some triples here and there

decent volume as frequent as my family life allows, which is not alot at mo


----------



## Jim78

@huntinground some new lifts mate....

230kg squat and 255 deadlift at 93kg still unequipped but dirty roided lol

vids here


----------



## simonthepieman

Squat is now 180

Bench 142.5

Dead 220


----------



## tommy92

Hi guys can I join this?

Thomas Gleeson, 86kg, 21 years old, raw.

-290 deadlift

-160 bench

-squat is dire, will see what I can get next session but get a vid. Hopefully 210/220ish, hopefully

I have vids of none of these but will be sure to this week, all I have is my 280kg deadlift at 86:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=749668841725876&set=vb.100000483021005&type=3

and 180kg bench press for 2 reps, with my slingshot

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=732753033417457&set=vb.100000483021005&type=3

also I think people should actually video themselves getting weighed clearly, as another thing to easily fraud on


----------



## badly_dubbed

Badly_dubbed 88kg 28years old natural/unassisted/unequipped

200kg DL

105kg BP

175kg SQ

Total: 480kg

PB...but not anywhere near those now.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

tommy92 said:


> also I think people should actually video themselves getting weighed clearly, as another thing to easily fraud on


Some strong lifts. 

Peoples bodyweight on here isn't really an issue, just whether they're assisted(AAS), equipped and what they lift. The bodyweight was just added to be nosey.

There is no prize, I guess it is like a nice reference to see where one is in relation to other forum users.


----------



## Jim78

tommy92 said:


> Hi guys can I join this?
> 
> Thomas Gleeson, 86kg, 21 years old, raw.
> 
> -290 deadlift
> 
> -160 bench
> 
> -squat is dire, will see what I can get next session but get a vid. Hopefully 210/220ish, hopefully
> 
> I have vids of none of these but will be sure to this week, all I have is my 280kg deadlift at 86:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=749668841725876&set=vb.100000483021005&type=3
> 
> and 180kg bench press for 2 reps, with my slingshot
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=732753033417457&set=vb.100000483021005&type=3
> 
> also I think people should actually video themselves getting weighed clearly, as another thing to easily fraud on


Nice easy looking pull there mate, the straps lost you 50kg in man points though lol, saving grip before comp? ie no callous tearing?


----------



## Jim78

BLUE(UK) said:


> Some strong lifts.
> 
> Peoples bodyweight on here isn't really an issue, just whether they're assisted(AAS), equipped and what they lift. The bodyweight was just added to be nosey.
> 
> There is no prize, I guess it is like a nice reference to see where one is in relation to other forum users.


I think bodyweight is important tbh......say 2 lads have the same total.......which is more impressive? doing it at 90kg or 125kg?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jim78 said:


> I think bodyweight is important tbh......say 2 lads have the same total.......which is more impressive? doing it at 90kg or 125kg?


I think the weights in the gym should be weighed using calibrated scales but again, it won't happen. The same with some actually have a spotter rowing the weight as they bench or use their decline bench press weight. :lol:

I agree with where you're coming from but it will just become a lot of sections with a few people in each and some poor sod has got to sort it out.

Personally, I find it easy enough to look at the category I am in and look at those above me and what they weigh. I then realise I am a big fish in a small pond.


----------



## tommy92

bodyweight is extremely important. also , assisted or unnassisted, you cant just ask everyone and expect them to tell the truth haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jim78 said:


> I think bodyweight is important tbh......say 2 lads have the same total.......which is more impressive? doing it at 90kg or 125kg?


its more impressive to be bigger and stronger


----------



## tommy92

ewen said:


> its more impressive to be bigger and stronger


says the superheavyweight lol


----------



## hungryH

ewwn what are your lifts actually? I've been here a since before you joined just lurking, just very curious since you got so big so quick!


----------



## MRSTRONG

hungryH said:


> ewwn what are your lifts actually? I've been here a since before you joined just lurking, just very curious since you got so big so quick!


235 squat

300 deadlift

140 ohp

160x4 bench

since gone bodybuilding to try get fitter and i needed a change .


----------



## Linc06

Asssited

Unequipped

29yo

240kg deadlift

220 kg squat

140kg bench

bench in the running for 'wobbliest bench form in history'

will bang vids up once taken, rarely train with partner but will fashion a way to get vid up


----------



## ItsaSecret

unequipped/on juice/20 years old

265 dead (straps)

200 squat

160 bench


----------



## tikkajohn

Can I join this @Huntingground

Natty

No belt or wraps

Age 21

Squat ATG 120kg 1x5

Bench 90kg 1x4

Deadlift 205kg 1x4

Each rep full reset

Haven't tested my 1rm's these are my current best lifts


----------



## Jim78

ItsaSecret said:


> unequipped/on juice/20 years old
> 
> 265 dead (straps)
> 
> 200 squat
> 
> 160 bench


ditch the straps on deads and that would be a good lift.


----------



## Jim78

@Huntingground

Hiya bud can you update mine to

squat 230

dead 255

bench still same :-(


----------



## Huntingground

I'll update this over next few days, well done on the good lifts boys.


----------



## Jim78

Huntingground said:


> I'll update this over next few days, well done on the good lifts boys.


Cheers K, have a good new year, enjoy the guiness!?!?! lol


----------



## chrisch

Update

Squat up to 260kg, form could have been a little better but depth was there so happy for first try. Also that matches my deadlift which I was hoping to increase but I've just tore my bicep so that and bench will have to wait a couple or so weeks.


----------



## engllishboy

This still being updated? If so, squat up to 200kg and deadlift at 220kg


----------



## engllishboy

Now 225kg Deadlift ????


----------



## Huntingground

All,

Lifts are updated and tables up to date. Please check your lifts and totals for validity.

@jones105 - please clarify lifts.

@tommy92 - please clarify lifts.

Also we have our first female entrant - @MissMartinez, thanks for entering and well done on the lifts especially DL, most impressive.

As @Mingster will agree with, we are missing far too many lifts which qualify for vids:-

*Please provide videos where you can. For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG. No vid, no lift.*

Well done to all lifters.

HG


----------



## C.Hill

Can now pull 250kg with no straps or belt! Only got a picture-









Attempting 260kg on Saturday so will video that!


----------



## Huntingground

One last thing : this isn't a beauty contest, it is who can lift the most weight, look at the title, "UKM Lifting League". Age and weight is totally optional. As adjudicator of this league, I will strive to ensure that all will abide by the rules of the league which are clearly posted in the OP:-

*Please post up your Age (optional), weight KGs (optional), DL, SQ, BP and totals and I will continually update the league tables.*


----------



## tommy92

Huntingground said:


> All,
> 
> Lifts are updated and tables up to date. Please check your lifts and totals for validity.
> 
> @jones105 - please clarify lifts.
> 
> @tommy92 - please clarify lifts.
> 
> Also we have our first female entrant - @MissMartinez, thanks for entering and well done on the lifts especially DL, most impressive.
> 
> As @Mingster will agree with, we are missing far too many lifts which qualify for vids:-
> 
> *Please provide videos where you can. For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG. No vid, no lift.*
> 
> Well done to all lifters.
> 
> HG


hey guys will get vids but do pics not count? (my cover photo is 275 kg deadlift at full lockout anyway at least)

https://www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10

will try get vids of all 3 lifts duirng the week


----------



## jones105

Huntingground said:


> All,
> 
> Lifts are updated and tables up to date. Please check your lifts and totals for validity.
> 
> @jones105 - please clarify lifts.
> 
> @tommy92 - please clarify lifts.
> 
> Also we have our first female entrant - @MissMartinez, thanks for entering and well done on the lifts especially DL, most impressive.
> 
> As @Mingster will agree with, we are missing far too many lifts which qualify for vids:-
> 
> *Please provide videos where you can. For DL, any lifts over 280KG must be video'ed, SQ 260KG and BP 160KG. No vid, no lift.*
> 
> Well done to all lifters.
> 
> HG


bids of my 260kg deadlift is on here,didn't vid my 265kg...my 130+140 overhead is on here...my mate has a vid of my 245kg squat on his YouTube page,il ask him to get it on here....and no vid of my 170kg bench....all lifts were with belts,sleeves etc etc..and either on,or on a cruise..

If U feel U have to remove my bench as I cant clarify it,im not bothered as I'll come back with a video of 175-180kg in a few weeks;-)


----------



## Huntingground

Lifts should be vid'ed but there are some which aren't. I would like vids but if they aren't available, I'll have to take your word.

So clearly post up your DL, SQ and BP. Total. Age and BW are optional.

Cheers.


----------



## tommy92

Huntingground said:


> Lifts should be vid'ed but there are some which aren't. I would like vids but if they aren't available, I'll have to take your word.
> 
> So clearly post up your DL, SQ and BP. Total. Age and BW are optional.
> 
> Cheers.


bench 170, deadlift 290, squat not sure will check when I can and get a vid when I can. I am 21, and weigh 88kg. I do have a vid of my 280kg dead at 86kg, its the heaviest vid I have, also have one of 260 for 4 in my metal king suit

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=749668841725876&set=vb.100000483021005&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=768542309838529&set=vb.100000483021005&type=3&theater


----------



## Huntingground

tommy92 said:


> bench 170, deadlift 290, squat not sure will check when I can and get a vid when I can. I am 21, and weigh 88kg. I do have a vid of my 280kg dead at 86kg, its the heaviest vid I have, also have one of 260 for 4 in my metal king suit
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=749668841725876&set=vb.100000483021005&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=768542309838529&set=vb.100000483021005&type=3&theater


How can I enter you into the league with only two lifts? I need a figure for squat.


----------



## tommy92

Huntingground said:


> How can I enter you into the league with only two lifts? I need a figure for squat.


well I honestly dont know my max squat so just put me in at 200kg for now (something I can definitely rep, just choosing a low number so theres no argument)

Ill get a vid as soon as I can mate, I just train alone so will need to find someone to vid it


----------



## chrisch

engllishboy said:


> Now 225kg Deadlift ????


Need to get someone to to vid my lifts. Would like to see them myself, will have to wait till bicep is better.


----------



## C.Hill

Huntingground said:


> How can I enter you into the league with only two lifts? I need a figure for squat.


Just cos he deads more than you at less bw 

Need my lifts updated!


----------



## Huntingground

C.Hill said:


> Just cos he deads more than you at less bw
> 
> Need my lifts updated!


How did you guess, I am thinking of adding a new rule. The only people who can join are those who lift less than me 

He'll be below me in league, have no worries!!

I'll update soon. May have to keep you waiting for your insolence


----------



## MRSTRONG

tommy92 said:


> well I honestly dont know my max squat so just put me in at 200kg for now (something I can definitely rep, just choosing a low number so theres no argument)
> 
> Ill get a vid as soon as I can mate, I just train alone so will need to find someone to vid it


are you unable to press record on your phone and lean it on something to capture you .


----------



## tommy92

ewen said:


> are you unable to press record on your phone and lean it on something to capture you .


ive tried and failed, my phone is a credit card, sounds easy its ****ing not haha, Id tape it to a wall but the screen is cracked and its fragile as ****

I will get a vid this week


----------



## ItsaSecret

Jim78 said:


> @Huntingground
> 
> Hiya bud can you update mine to
> 
> squat 230
> 
> dead 255
> 
> bench still same :-(


hahahahahah now i see where the straps remark came from. feeling like we have some competition are we?


----------



## C.Hill

Huntingground said:


> How did you guess, I am thinking of adding a new rule. The only people who can join are those who lift less than me
> 
> He'll be below me in league, have no worries!!
> 
> I'll update soon. May have to keep you waiting for your insolence


Haha sounds about right!

Oh don't keep me waiting! Made me lol


----------



## Jim78

ItsaSecret said:


> hahahahahah now i see where the straps remark came from. feeling like we have some competition are we?


lol im 35 pal only person i compete against is myself, back up what up what i lift and don't use straps to pull


----------



## ItsaSecret

Jim78 said:



> lol im 35 pal only person i compete against is myself, back up what up what i lift and don't use straps to pull


was that another call out? saying my lifts are potentially not even existant? oh no


----------



## Jim78

ItsaSecret said:


> was that another call out? saying my lifts are potentially not even existant? oh no


They are until you put them up, when you do il be 1st to say well done. Any tom, dick or harry can say they've done it can't they.

But if you read my post I said i compete with myself, why would I give a monkeys what others pull, i dont cry if others are stronger lol, but im not gay either and dont use straps to deadlift with.


----------



## C.Hill

Jim78 said:


> They are until you put them up, when you do il be 1st to say well done. Any tom, dick or harry can say they've done it can't they.
> 
> But if you read my post I said i compete with myself, why would I give a monkeys what others pull, i dont cry if others are stronger lol, but im not gay either and use straps to deadlift with.


Fcuk the straps!!!!


----------



## Felipe92

Unassisted & Unequipped (although I use wrist wraps, knee wraps and belt)

Age : 21

Weight : 91 kg

Benchpress : 140 kg

Squat : 185 kg

Deadlift : 210 kg

Just started my first cycle so I will update in 5-6 weeks


----------



## Jim78

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk the straps!!!!


lol was meant to say im not gay cos i don't wear straps lol


----------



## C.Hill

Jim78 said:


> lol was meant to say im not gay cos i don't wear straps lol


I know what you meant mate


----------



## inmotion

Assisted, unequipped.

Age: 22

Weight: 87kg

DL: 260kg

SQ: 200kg

BP: 140kg

Total: 600kg


----------



## BennyC

Unassisted/Unequipped.

Age: 24

Weight: 95KG

Squat: 210KG

Deadlift: 200KG

Bench: 145KG

Total 555KG

Deadlifting regularly now so should sort that ratio out soon enough! Started 3 strength specific programs this week so hoping to hit 600KG in the next few months.

I know video's aren't required but always welcome C&C. (I know my bench is too high and needs more arch)


----------



## Jim78

BennyC said:


> Unassisted/Unequipped.
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Weight: 95KG
> 
> Squat: 210KG
> 
> Deadlift: 200KG
> 
> Bench: 145KG
> 
> Total 555KG
> 
> Deadlifting regularly now so should sort that ratio out soon enough! Started 3 strength specific programs this week so hoping to hit 600KG in the next few months.
> 
> I know video's aren't required but always welcome C&C. (I know my bench is too high and needs more arch)


Impressed with technique on squats and deads mate, you keep very tight which is paramount, hate straps on deads for singles, but because form is so good we'll let you off lol


----------



## BennyC

Jim78 said:


> Impressed with technique on squats and deads mate, you keep very tight which is paramount, hate straps on deads for singles, but because form is so good we'll let you off lol


 

Haha! yeah I have a bit of a grip deficit which I'm addressing, would like to be able to pull a PR completely RAW like a boss.


----------



## Guest

BennyC said:


> Haha! yeah I have a bit of a grip deficit which I'm addressing, would like to be able to pull a PR completely RAW like a boss.


You've plenty more in your deadlift without a doubt mate.


----------



## BennyC

Spawn of Haney said:


> You've plenty more in your deadlift without a doubt mate.


Ta 

My squat work seems to have carried over.

9 more weeks on Coan should take me to 225 if not more. Will post my progress in April :thumb:


----------



## Trev182

Age - 24

Bodyweight - 82kg

Deadlift - 180kg

Squat - 135kg

Bench - 101kg

Total - 416kg

Unassisted/Unequipped


----------



## bore1234

unassisted/unequipped

age- 27

bodyweight- 115kg

deadlift- 260kg

squat- 220kg

bench- 160kg

total- 640


----------



## jones105

I hit a PB on friday 270kg deadlift.5kg increase...las who filmed took a fuking pic instead!!!??

Will vid again in a few weeks

BW is up a bit to 88.5


----------



## GMO

dead 260

squat 200

bench 120.. yes im ****!!

bw atm 95ish kg

chalk, belt and trt.


----------



## paullen

Suppose I'd better add myself in.

DL 205kg

BP 115kg

SG 130kg

33

Assisted

Raw

My legs are a real sticking point!


----------



## bore1234

added abit more on lifting and lost abit of weight as well down to 110kg from 115kg:

unassisted/unequipped

age- 27

bodyweight- 110kg

deadlift- 260kg

squat- 220kg

bench- 200kg

total- 680

dam just checked u need vid proof of bench at 200kg will do it again and get vid up cheers


----------



## Hayesmore89

Update:

BW: 82.5

SQ: 180

BP: 110

DL: 190

Total: 480

Cheers.


----------



## Dave 0511

They're really good reps missmartinez ace squat. Just as a marker the female records at under 72kg bodyweight are

150 sq

97.5 bench

167.5 dl


----------



## 38945

Dave 0511 said:


> 167.5 dl


 Is this assisted or unassisted? Vicky McCann who owns the gym I go to pulled 165kg at 60kg bodyweight when she won the British Drug Free Powerlifting Association (and set a world record). I am surprised that number is only 2.5kg more for up to 12kg more BW


----------



## Huntingground

All, apologies for leeting this drop, I will update this week. I have been really busy with work. Keep the vids and lifts coming.

That ****e ad for ProHormones has really fooked up the layout of the tables too.


----------



## Dave 0511

RS86 said:


> Is this assisted or unassisted? Vicky McCann who owns the gym I go to pulled 165kg at 60kg bodyweight when she won the British Drug Free Powerlifting Association (and set a world record). I am surprised that number is only 2.5kg more for up to 12kg more BW


I got that off the gbpf website mate. Unequipped.

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/docs/records/GBPFWomensUnequipped.pdf

I don't know a lot about pl Feds etc etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissMartinez said:


> Finally got some videos!!!
> 
> 70kg female
> 
> Don't have 1RM bench vid but was 65kg, uploaded vid of 60kg for 4 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlift 130kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squat 95kg


 :wub:


----------



## Rick89

MissMartinez said:


> Finally got some videos!!!
> 
> 70kg female
> 
> Don't have 1RM bench vid but was 65kg, uploaded vid of 60kg for 4 reps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlift 130kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squat 95kg


wow very impressive lifting

strong and pin perfect form too, could teach a few on here hows its done

keep up the great work


----------



## Dave 0511

Rick89 said:


> wow very impressive lifting
> 
> strong and pin perfect form too, could teach a few on here hows its done
> 
> keep up the great work


that's what struck me, the form on the squat particularly, not many lads in most gyms squat that much over bodyweight with that type of form


----------



## 38945

And with no pad in the bar as well! More hardcore than me anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissMartinez said:


> Special thanks to @ewen on his slight tweak of my form and @spawn of Haney on his shoe recommendation for squats!!!


Glad to be of help , and very well done you've improved massively .


----------



## Guest

@MissMartinez found  very impressive like I've already said, only way is up.

Like Rick says, you could show a few of us a trick or two.

Totally rocking the Powerperfects also.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Just like to change my deadlift at same bw 100kg I pulled 230kg last sunday..

If anyone knows of any assisted (non tested) powerlifting comps going il be interested as im looking to start competing again after last weekends strongman I think im more suited to static lifting

Thanks

@Huntingground


----------



## big-lifter

Age 24

18.5 stone

Dl 260

Bench 140

Squat 180

Assisted

Un equipped

Hopefully will be pulling 300 by December


----------



## Bataz

Age 30

Weight 95kg

Squat 165kg

Bench 95kg

DL 200kg

Not tested my 1rm on all lifts since December. Just got back into a proper routine so will give it 6 weeks or so then have another crack at them. My bench is the one that frustrates me the most, it's pathetic for a man of 95kg. I see lads half my size in the gym benching 100kg for reps, I just can't understand it lol anyhow I'll update in a few weeks when I've improved my numbers.


----------



## Stephen9069

Age - 27

Bench press - 200kg

deadlift - 300kg

squat 220kg











need to get a video of squat


----------



## ATMeredith

Been contemplating posting for awhile so here are my max lifts.

Only been training 1 year.

*Unassisted/Unequipped*

*Age*: 26

*BW*: 90kg

*DL*: 160kg

*SQ*: 150kg

*BP*: 90kg

*Total*: 400kg

Bench is so low compared to squat & deadlift :cursing:


----------



## GMO

its good to see im not the only one who suffer with bench, i ****ing hate bench, we should start a **** benchers society lol


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

GMO said:


> its good to see im not the only one who suffer with bench, i ****ing hate bench, we should start a **** benchers society lol


Absolutely, me too. Haven't been able to do it anything close to heavy for many years.


----------



## rsd147

Have not updated for a while....

Squat 160kg

Deadlift 200kg

Bench 105kg

Unassisted/Unequipped

Weight now 86kg


----------



## SK50

Here are my lifts for the table please

Age: 31

Bodyweight 88kg

Squat 220kg

Dead 270kg

Bench (Paused) 160kg

Assisted / Unqeuipped


----------



## BennyC

BennyC said:


> Unassisted/Unequipped.
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Weight: 95KG
> 
> Squat: 210KG
> 
> Deadlift: 200KG
> 
> Bench: 145KG
> 
> Total 555KG


I've been a busy boy since then. No progress on the squat as Smolov Jnr Bench, RMSR & Coan deadlift was too much and my squat form began to diminish but it's back on the up and slightly tweaked too.

At the time, as these were a few months ago now:

Age: 24

Weight: 94KG

Squat: 210KG

Deadlift: 222.5KG

Bench: 150KG

Total 582.5KG

Unassisted / unequipped still. (Not for long :tongue: )






(The week before 220 was a bit tidier -





)


----------



## RowRow

BennyC said:


> I've been a busy boy since then. No progress on the squat as Smolov Jnr Bench, RMSR & Coan deadlift was too much and my squat form began to diminish but it's back on the up and slightly tweaked too.
> 
> At the time, as these were a few months ago now:
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Weight: 94KG
> 
> Squat: 210KG
> 
> Deadlift: 222.5KG
> 
> Bench: 150KG
> 
> Total 582.5KG
> 
> Unassisted / unequipped still. (Not for long :tongue: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The week before 220 was a bit tidier -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Look forward to your progress strong lifts!

By any chance do you do a lot of Olympic lifts? Just as I noticed on your deads you are very slow off the floor but have a very powerful "snap" when you engage your glutes/hips fully.


----------



## BennyC

RowRow said:


> Look forward to your progress strong lifts!
> 
> By any chance do you do a lot of Olympic lifts? Just as I noticed on your deads you are very slow off the floor but have a very powerful "snap" when you engage your glutes/hips fully.


Cheers :thumbup1:

I don't but did start to learn the snatch late last year/early this year but it's on the back burner.

I think I just developed a very pronounced hinge when refining my form and learning to RDL. I've got, if I do say so, a very strong core & trunk, all my work is beltless and the weak area of my lift has been off the floor so I've added some paused work in periodically. Leg drive is improving.






When I was perfecting my RDL/re-training my deadlift movement pattern.






The snatch is an awesome lift but it's so difficult to get the movement drilled without very regular commitment which doesn't fit in with my other goals at the moment.


----------



## RowRow

BennyC said:


> Cheers :thumbup1:
> 
> I don't but did start to learn the snatch late last year/early this year but it's on the back burner.
> 
> I think I just developed a very pronounced hinge when refining my form and learning to RDL. I've got, if I do say so, a very strong core & trunk, all my work is beltless and the weak area of my lift has been off the floor so I've added some paused work in periodically. Leg drive is improving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was perfecting my RDL/re-training my deadlift movement pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snatch is an awesome lift but it's so difficult to get the movement drilled without very regular commitment which doesn't fit in with my other goals at the moment.


Yeah your core does look very solid, I would not

Be able to lift heavy belt less. It was something I am meaning to improve in the future though.

I struggle from the floor myself and found cable

Pull throughs to be very very helpful if you are yet to try them.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 38945

@Huntingground can you update my squat to 130kg please.


----------



## Huntingground

All, I'll try to update this over next few days, work and life been hectic recently.


----------



## Huntingground

Apologies about this, I have just updated some of these but have been called into meeting. Will do the rest later.


----------



## tomfw

BW: 107KG

Bench: 140KG

Squat: 225KG

Deadlift: 235KG

Total: 600KG

Assisted / unequipped

Will get more up to date 1RM in the coming weeks and some vids. 

Tom


----------



## PortsladeMan

Does anyone know as to whether it is possible to enter powerlifting competitions for just one or two of the three lifts? Or do you have to be doing all three?..


----------



## MRSTRONG

PortsladeMan said:


> Does anyone know as to whether it is possible to enter powerlifting competitions for just one or two of the three lifts? Or do you have to be doing all three?..


they do single lift comps http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions


----------



## Brook877

My dad rang me last night just before I headed to the gym to hand out some relationship advice..

My dad is possibly the last person if would take relationship advice from..

Result; A 250kg dead lift half an hour later.

I clearly push a little harder when annoyed. :cursing:

Huntingground if you could update my stats to show a 230kg squat and a 250kg dead lift that would be great.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dave_Diaries

Unequipped assisted @107kg BW

Squat 310kg

Bench 212.5kg

Deadlift 300kg (my best deadlift is 317.5kg, but this wasnt pulled when i got my biggest total)

Best Total 822.5kg

The video is long best it has my other lifts from my other comps, but its all in there


----------



## Huntingground

Up to date to post 468!!


----------



## jones105

280kg PB


----------



## ncedmonds

ncedmonds said:


> oh okay... should have thought of the AAS factor... sorry!
> 
> well then,
> 
> Unassisted & Unequipped
> 
> Deadlift: 240kg
> 
> Squat: 190kg
> 
> Bench Press: 162.5kg
> 
> Total: 592.5kg
> 
> BW: 124kg atm
> 
> on a cut so idk about hitting these right now but I'll see if i can get a vid of a bench press later.... carb depleted 1rm could be interesting lol


been a while since I've been very active on here really, uni / uni rugby got in the way, but here's my updated stats:

Squat: 220kg

Bench: 180kg

Deadlift: 270kg

total: 670

BW: about 128kg

A video of the 180 bench is just uploading so i'll edit that into this post once its done (slow internet, got transfer deadline day on sky go slowing it down...  ). believe that is the only lift I need a vid for?

edit:


----------



## 38945

@Huntingground can you update my bench to 160kg please, new PB this morning. Squat still 130kg DL 250kg and currently 88kg bw. Thanks


----------



## james1976

Hi fellow power athletes. Just got a 200/135/200 for 535 total weighing 80.2. My first powerlifting comp at 38 years old since uni.



















Happy days.


----------



## Mockett

Unequipped natural @62kg BW

Deadlift 200

squat 150

bench 110


----------



## MattGriff

MissMartinez said:


> Finally got some videos!!!
> 
> 70kg female
> 
> Don't have 1RM bench vid but was 65kg, uploaded vid of 60kg for 4 reps
> 
> 60kg bench press - YouTube
> 
> Deadlift 130kg
> 
> Deadlift 10 march - YouTube
> 
> Squat 95kg
> 
> Squat 9th march - YouTube


Keep your shoulders over the bar for longer when deadlifting. They come back too quickly which is why you looked almost tempted to hitch the bar.

Squat wise it wasn't to PL depth, the reason being because you had no room to go lower - this is because your knees are in to much, transfer the weight to the outside of your feet and push your knees out - this will allow your hips to sit closer to your calves (keeping you more upright for one) and also give room for the hips to sit down more hitting depth easily.


----------



## MattGriff

MissMartinez said:


> Any better
> 
> 145kg 1RM - YouTube
> 
> 100kg squat 31 Dec 2014 - YouTube


They are better, the weak point in your lifting is your quad and abductors strength, highlighted by the knees pushing inwards at the bottom of the squat and the initial drive on the deadlift.

Try performing squats with bands around the knees so you have to consciously force your knees out when squatting.

Front squats would also greatly assist, along with powercleans and other olympic movements.

Your hips don't raise overly fast in comparison to the bar and you sit deep to start with (as many huge deadlifters do). With some more leg power the speed and power from the floor will become better and correct the lift overall.


----------



## Kristina

Oh cool! How have I never seen this before...!

Not sure if this can go up because I don't have any videos, but I can do at some stage if I need to provide proof! 

Squat: 110kg

Bench: 85kg

Deadlift: 132.5kg


----------



## Huntingground

I keep on forgetting to sort this out. Will attempt it over next few days.


----------



## C33G

C33G - 20, 200lbs, 91kg

280kg deadlfit - only have 260kg videod

210 squat - got video

150 bench - got video

620kg total @91kg

ASSISTED - ONLY USED CHALK


----------



## ArnyArmy

Could you change my total to assisted/unequiped

Weight 128kg

SQ 280kg

DL 315kg

BP 190kg

Total 785kg

Age now 25


----------



## MattGriff

C33G said:


> C33G - 20, 200lbs, 91kg
> 
> 280kg deadlfit - only have 260kg videod
> 
> 210 squat - got video
> 
> 150 bench - got video
> 
> 620kg total @91kg
> 
> ASSISTED - ONLY USED CHALK


Let's see the vids if you can as well dude.


----------



## C.Hill

Oh yeah need to update this! Everything's gone up! Only have a video of the deadlift.

260kg no straps or belt. Going for 272.5kg tomorrow!

260kg deadlift no straps or belt - YouTube


----------



## C33G

I dont have the videos handy although they are on my social media accounts - facebook & instagram... @MattGriff

@connorgraham_ on instagram

I'll try upload them here too.


----------



## GCMAX

Weight: 86kg

DL: 180kg

SQ: 180kg

BP: 100kg

Total: 460kg

Unassisted & Unequipped


----------



## GCMAX

ATMeredith said:


> Been contemplating posting for awhile so here are my max lifts.
> 
> Only been training 1 year.
> 
> *Unassisted/Unequipped*
> 
> *Age*: 26
> 
> *BW*: 90kg
> 
> *DL*: 160kg
> 
> *SQ*: 150kg
> 
> *BP*: 90kg
> 
> *Total*: 400kg
> 
> Bench is so low compared to squat & deadlift :cursing:


Its completely normal:

legs, glutes & back used in deads and squats, large powerful muscles.

chest, shoulders used in bench, smaller weaker muscles.


----------



## ATMeredith

Unassisted/Unequipped

Age: 27

BW: 90kg

DL: 180kg

SQ: 170kg

BP: 95kg

Total: 445kg


----------



## swole troll

Don't know how I missed this gem

Use to be some strong ****s on here


----------



## SiVoy86

swole troll said:


> Don't know how I missed this gem
> 
> Use to be some strong ****s on here


 I will get my lifts up on here with videos over next few weeks see if we can re ignite some competition in here lol


----------



## swole troll

Belt on all, plus knee sleeves for squat and plus wrist wraps for bench

Bodyweight - 120kg/ squat: 240kg, bench: 160kg, deadlift: 260kg, overhead press: 105kg

Bodyweight - 144kg/ squat: 255kg, bench: 162.5kg, deadlift: 260kg, overhead press: 112.5kg

The 144kg bodyweight bench was sub max but I jumped to 170kg and failed it

The deadlift I just f**ked up on, tried to max after maxing squat and bench and pulled 247.5kg and failed 260kg, came back 72hrs later and ripped the 260kg up and failed 270kg.

Cutting significant body weight now so won't see me bettering any of the above for a while


----------



## Bataz

I'm in for this! Just got back to training so will peak towards Xmas for some 1rm attempts


----------



## swole troll

SiVoy86 said:


> I will get my lifts up on here with videos over next few weeks see if we can re ignite some competition in here lol


 Yea there bound to be some people stilll interested on here

Look forward to the vids

Will upload mine in next few days :thumb


----------



## Bataz

We using wilks?


----------



## SiVoy86

Body weight 135kg/ squat 260kg bench 205kg deadlift 270kg.

i will do videos next week when my training partner is back. I don't want people thinking I'm weird trying to sort camera out whilst sweating profusely lol.

on way back from injuries had lifts substantially higher but herniated 2 discs came back then snapped my acl so my lifts are likely to increase just steadily trying to stay injury free.


----------



## Matt6210

Bodyweight 102kg

bench 200kg, dead 260kg, dont squat!!


----------



## swole troll

Bataz said:


> We using wilks?


 @Huntingground is the OP

Maybe he'll shed some light on how it works

Either way if everyone just gets their lifts n bodyweight up could offer for some good competition and support, advice ect

This forum needs a proper strength and PL thread on the go


----------



## Matt6210

swole troll said:


> @Huntingground is the OP
> 
> Maybe he'll shed some light on how it works
> 
> Either way if everyone just gets their lifts n bodyweight up could offer for some good competition and support, advice ect
> 
> This forum needs a proper strength and PL thread on the go


 Start a fresh one bro, this ones old news


----------



## Bataz

swole troll said:


> @Huntingground is the OP
> 
> Maybe he'll shed some light on how it works
> 
> Either way if everyone just gets their lifts n bodyweight up could offer for some good competition and support, advice ect
> 
> This forum needs a proper strength and PL thread on the go


 Cushty I'm in


----------



## swole troll

Matt6210 said:


> Start a fresh one bro, this ones old news


 Yea was thinking that

Plus a ballache with the table at the start

I'm sure huntingground isnt going to want to resurrect it.

@Bataz

@SiVoy86

In for a freshun if I set it up tonight or tomorrow ?

Fresh start


----------



## SiVoy86

swole troll said:


> Yea was thinking that
> 
> Plus a ballache with the table at the start
> 
> I'm sure huntingground isnt going to want to resurrect it.
> 
> @Bataz
> 
> @SiVoy86
> 
> In for a freshun if I set it up tonight or tomorrow ?
> 
> Fresh start


 100 percent I'm in for that and like mentioned before everyone with an interest can check form and get programming advice etc. Good idea mate plus we can have an up to date look at where our own weight categories stack up in strength too.


----------



## Endomorph84

In for this, my 1RMs in my strongman says, weighing 126kg were....

Bench 145kg.

Dead 240kg.

Squat 180kg.

Shoulder Press 116kg.

I now weigh 95kg.

lb for lb im stronger. :beer:


----------



## Bataz

swole troll said:


> Yea was thinking that
> 
> Plus a ballache with the table at the start
> 
> I'm sure huntingground isnt going to want to resurrect it.
> 
> @Bataz
> 
> @SiVoy86
> 
> In for a freshun if I set it up tonight or tomorrow ?
> 
> Fresh start


 Yeah I'm game


----------



## Huntingground

Start a new one chaps, this is old news.............

u125KG RAW (no wraps)

Comp PBs : 300SQ, 300DL, 150BP

Gym PBs : 300SQ, 305DL, 168BP.


----------



## Oioi

Top bump! Good find, I remeber this the first time round.


----------



## swole troll

Huntingground said:


> Start a new one chaps, this is old news.............
> 
> u125KG RAW (no wraps)
> 
> Comp PBs : 300SQ, 300DL, 150BP
> 
> Gym PBs : 300SQ, 305DL, 168BP.


 I'll set up a new best total thread tonight

@Oioi

@Endomorph84


----------



## swole troll

SiVoy86 said:


> I





Matt6210 said:


> S





Endomorph84 said:


> I





Bataz said:


> Y





Huntingground said:


> S





Oioi said:


> T


 its not letting me tag all of you for some daft reason so ive instead quoted you all

here's the new thread, rules in bold

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322231-ukm-powerlifting-total-thread/?do=embed


----------



## 19072

Endomorph84 said:


> In for this, my 1RMs in my strongman says, weighing 126kg were....
> 
> Bench 145kg.
> 
> Dead 240kg.
> 
> Squat 180kg.
> 
> Shoulder Press 116kg.
> 
> I now weigh 95kg.
> 
> lb for lb im stronger. :beer:


 You must have missed my lifts and body weight.

Lb for lb I'm stronger


----------



## swole troll

herc said:


> You must have missed my lifts and body weight.
> 
> Lb for lb I'm stronger


 i think he means compared to when he weighed 126kg and now he weighs 95kg even though his lifts may have gone down, lb for lb he is stronger than he was at the higher body weight


----------



## 19072

swole troll said:


> i think he means compared to when he weighed 126kg and now he weighs 95kg even though his lifts may have gone down, lb for lb he is stronger than he was at the higher body weight


 Ahhhh I'll climb back into my box then ops lol!!


----------



## Endomorph84

swole troll said:


> i think he means compared to when he weighed 126kg and now he weighs 95kg even though his lifts may have gone down, lb for lb he is stronger than he was at the higher body weight


 Cheers for clearing that up mate.

@herc, you are indeed a tank. Just a little miss understanding boyos. Its all good.


----------



## 19072

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers for clearing that up mate.
> 
> @herc, you are indeed a tank. Just a little miss understanding boyos. Its all good.


 All good my man. My lifts are big compared to the guys on here just my lbs for lbs is up there.

Guys on here pulling 270-280 for 1 at 100kg plus and I'm pulling 250 for 1 at 85kg soon to be 260kg


----------



## Endomorph84

herc said:


> All good my man. My lifts are big compared to the guys on here just my lbs for lbs is up there.
> 
> Guys on here pulling 270-280 for 1 at 100kg plus and I'm pulling 250 for 1 at 85kg soon to be 260kg


 Nice mate, rooting for you. I look forward to seeing the lifts.

I hope to be back to where I was by Christmas.

Got a few issues at the mo though with my pelvis, hips and lower back. I lost a lot of strength in those areas, I'm working on it though.

Will get some vids up soon.


----------



## swole troll

Endomorph84 said:


> Will get some vids up soon.


 Get em in the lifting league v2 :thumb


----------

